# Vicbrew 2010



## haysie (22/8/10)

Folks, No reference anywhere on AHB to VICBREW 2010, heaps of ANHC banners, NSW, WA, QLD have a thread, wheres ours?.
Are the mighty Vic`s hosting this ? I am sure we are.. so lets get brewing and entering , look after our own backyard and keep the QLD`ers where they finished last year.......... Last! :beerbang: 


Interested ? http://vicbrew.org/


----------



## DU99 (22/8/10)

one of our sponsors is involved in collection ...closes mid sept.


----------



## manticle (22/8/10)

Only entered one comp previously. Have a couple of beers at the moment I'm pretty happy with so I might chuck some in and see how they go.

Cheers haysie.


----------



## Fourstar (22/8/10)

crap! knew it was close but didnt think it was that close! Yikes!

Funny, haven't even heard a call for judges yet either. maybe its alittle too early.


----------



## haysie (22/8/10)

Fourstar said:


> crap! knew it was close but didnt think it was that close! Yikes!
> 
> Funny, haven't even heard a call for judges yet either. maybe its alittle too early.




Its only about 5 weeks away closing! The committee will call up when need be, in the meantime BREW BREW BREW.


----------



## haysie (22/8/10)

I`ll keep bumping this til the goats/cows come home. Come on Vics!!


----------



## haysie (22/8/10)

manticle said:


> Only entered one comp previously. Have a couple of beers at the moment I'm pretty happy with so I might chuck some in and see how they go.
> 
> Cheers haysie.




I am sure 2 be sure they may poll well. Good Luck and please keep them coming!


----------



## manticle (22/8/10)

Robust porter, sweet stout and altbier in the bottles. 5 weeks will do them no harm.

I must say using marris otter instead of JW ale has made a massive difference to my beers. Much richer.


----------



## haysie (22/8/10)

manticle said:


> Robust porter, sweet stout and altbier in the bottles. 5 weeks will do them no harm.
> 
> I must say using marris otter instead of JW ale has made a massive difference to my beers. Much richer.



Your on the money for ales I did a pseudo helles using Marris Otter with wyeast bavarian, its a shocker! In any ale I wouldnt use anything else but M/O and bits n pieces of course


----------



## WarmBeer (22/8/10)

Have an Oatmeal stout I'm really happy with, and just finished bottling a Dry stout I want to put in as well (first time entering a comp). 

Might just have time to knock out an Ordinary Bitter as well if I pull my finger out and brew Friday night.


----------



## haysie (22/8/10)

WarmBeer said:


> Have an Oatmeal stout I'm really happy with, and just finished bottling a Dry stout I want to put in as well (first time entering a comp).
> 
> Might just have time to knock out an Ordinary Bitter as well if I pull my finger out and brew Friday night.



Great WarmBeer, you know the measuring stick, i.e Siborg and Fergs, get into it mate ! Keep the word pumping.


----------



## HoppingMad (22/8/10)

Have a Belgian Strong that did modestly well last year. 

Have tweaked that recipe and hope it takes me further on the new version. 

Couple of other things kicking around that will be going in methinks but have to have a look in the cellar.

Go Vics! :beerbang: 

Hopper.


----------



## haysie (22/8/10)

Go Hopper :super:


----------



## haysie (22/8/10)

i made some good lagers that i thought i would test the water with Oktoberfest, its all fun, throw it in and see where you go


----------



## mxd (23/8/10)

I'll bring a couple of samplers wednesday night to get same feedback so I can try and get another brew or put those in.


----------



## Leigh (23/8/10)

Crikey...two beers in fermenters, but I fear only one will make the time cut...


----------



## Fourstar (23/8/10)

Leigh said:


> Crikey...two beers in fermenters, but I fear only one will make the time cut...




weizens are your friend! :icon_cheers: 

Kinda works out well as a DunkelWeizen and a Hefeweizen are on my hit list.

Depending on how my latest historical beer venture goes i might also enter that into the specialty cat at vicbrew as well (i wont disclose incase a judge is reading this).


----------



## Leigh (23/8/10)

That may be so, but never brewed a weizen before lol. Got a good recipe I can win with?

Have an Australian Ale (probably enter as a lager) that's been in a fermenter for a week, and an Australian lager I'll be pitching yeast onto tonight...might be a struggle to have a good beer out of that second one by the entry date!

Question for you, having sugar in the Australian lager, does that make it a partial on the entry form? Or is it an AG...as that's the way Fosters make 'em?


----------



## MeLoveBeer (23/8/10)

Is there a calendar anywhere with all the comp dates? I'm not ready to submit something for vicbrew, but would be interested in entering a comp or two in the next 12 months or so.


----------



## Leigh (23/8/10)

MeLoveBeer said:


> Is there a calendar anywhere with all the comp dates? I'm not ready to submit something for vicbrew, but would be interested in entering a comp or two in the next 12 months or so.



Click on "Events Calendar" on the VicBrew website...not chronological, but has all the important dates.


----------



## MeLoveBeer (23/8/10)

Leigh said:


> Click on "Events Calendar" on the VicBrew website...not chronological, but has all the important dates.



Thanks Leigh.


----------



## felten (23/8/10)

I've got a stout and porter to enter, just for feedback really but it doesn't hurt to try your luck!


----------



## HoppingMad (23/8/10)

haysie said:


> Go Hopper :super:



:lol: Lol!

Yeah! Let's get those fermenters bubblin' boys!


----------



## Kleiny (23/8/10)

no Belgian Dark Strong section?


----------



## BrenosBrews (23/8/10)

Kleiny said:


> no Belgian Dark Strong section?



15. Belgian Strong Ale >6%ABV
15.5 Belgian Dark Strong Ale


----------



## BrenosBrews (23/8/10)

I think our comp is later than all the others so that's why there hasn't been much talk.

Got a few I plan on entering. Definately an IPA & Saison.


----------



## Kleiny (23/8/10)

BrenosBrews said:


> 15. Belgian Strong Ale >6%ABV
> 15.5 Belgian Dark Strong Ale



Not included on the entry form Brenos.

Can we still enter it if its not down within the styles listed?

Kleiny


----------



## Maple (23/8/10)

Kleiny said:


> Not included on the entry form Brenos.
> 
> Can we still enter it if its not down within the styles listed?
> 
> Kleiny


Special K, I don't think so mate. try an email to the comp organiser or go the Golden, and if they knock you down on colour, claim it was discrimination h34r:


----------



## Fourstar (23/8/10)

Maple said:


> Special K, I don't think so mate. try an email to the comp organiser or go the Golden, and if they knock you down on colour, claim it was discrimination h34r:



specialty category and refer them to the category in the AABC guidelines.


----------



## Maple (23/8/10)

Fourstar said:


> specialty category and refer them to the category in the AABC guidelines.


even the specialty cat is pretty restricted. WFT am I supposed to enter a Rye IIPA, or a black cascadian ipa with Rye, or a Rye Pils, or a Rye porter? SERIOUSLY, this is grain discrimination, and I want restitution.... or at least the option of entering any of my beer. they use to have cat 18 other....my fav... no so anymore.


----------



## BrenosBrews (23/8/10)

"Vicbrew uses the AABC styleguidelines. Minor changes have been made for 2010. The guidlines are also available on the AABC website."

So I stupidly assumed if it's listed in the AABC Style Guidelines then it was eligible for entry at Vicbrew. 
I remember last year a rather healthy, slightly heated debate about "Other Specialty" There goes at least one entry

OK, **** this, no Belgian specialty either! Ok, Ok I was the only one who entered something as that but what's the go Vicbrew?

For the record a Belgian Strong Dark Ale got 1st and 3rd last year, bet those guys might be a bit upset.

Just looked back, the one that got first was also CHAMPION BEER OF SHOW! and they get rid of it???


----------



## The_Duck (23/8/10)

Yeah... and no Mead, Braggot or Cider categories.

Maybe I enter my Braggot as "Other Specialty and claim it as a "Strong Honeyed Ale" ?

Seriously !?!


----------



## HoppingMad (24/8/10)

Holy crap. Didn't realise this.

Just brewed my best Golden Strong ever too. And bloody strong - around 9%ABV.
Have been crafting away at this style ever since I found the stats in Brew like a monk to make it like the real deal.
Really like Duvel as a drop.

Bizarre move. I will have to consult the fine print and see if there is a way of weedling it in.

Otherwise it might have to just be a sub-standard Aussie Pale and Euro Lager from me.  

Hopper.


----------



## Maple (24/8/10)

HoppingMad said:


> Holy crap. Didn't realise this.
> 
> Just brewed my best Golden Strong ever too. And bloody strong - around 9%ABV.
> Have been crafting away at this style ever since I found the stats in Brew like a monk to make it like the real deal.
> ...


I believe Golden Strong is still there.

edit:
looking at the vicbrew site, the link to the styles for vicbrew is the aabc 2010 styles, and includes more than what is indicated on the vicbrew entry form style list. I would say that given this, the organizers need to allow for this, and open it up. On the bright side for me, 18.7 lives on!!!!!


----------



## Leigh (24/8/10)

Seems strange that the organisation established to promote amateur brewers, is limiting what they can enter...fair enought limit the number of categories, but fairs fair and they should have an "open" category?


----------



## Kleiny (24/8/10)

I have just contacted VICBREW via email and i would urge you all to do the same.

*Surely somebody on this forum has something to do with the setup and running of this competition. *

If so, my question is simply how do i give my Belgian Dark Strong the opportunity to advance within the category to the AABC if it can not be judged within a prerequisite competition? :huh: 

Transcript of email:

Hi Vicbrew

Myself and others are wondering if entry's in VICBREW2010 are limited to
those styles specified on the entry form. As you would be aware there are
many more styles within the AABC guidelines.

For example i wish to enter a Belgian Dark Strong 15.5 but it does not
appear on the entry form. What Category should i enter this under? There is
neither a place to fit it in a Belgian specialty category.

Could you please respond to this email as myself and others are in disbelief
that we can not enter our finest beers within the categories they are
intended.

Thank you
Travis Klein


----------



## BrenosBrews (24/8/10)

No joke, I just opened up the Vicbrew website to see if there was a contact email. But you've already done it. Probably no need to have multiple people email them, remembering Vicbrew is run by people with regular day jobs and what not.

I've noticed on the entry form that Berliner Weiss, Lambic & Gueuze have also been culled from 17 Farmhouse Ale & Wild Beer.

I would assume that the qualifying state comp for the AABC should have every AABC style judged regardless of how few entries there are for that style.


----------



## Andyd (24/8/10)

Guys,

I've been in touch with VicBrew this afternoon. This appears to have been a formatting error on Vicbrew's part. There will be an updated form available later tonight.

Mark has told me that all AABC styles should be included for Vicbrew.

VicBrew has apologized for any inconvenience (or indeed apprehension  ) caused.

Cheers

Andy

(P.S. By way of disclosure, I should point out that as President of Melbourne Brewers I am in fact a part of VicBrew, but haven't had anything to do with the competition to date as I've been away).


----------



## Mark H (24/8/10)

Sorry guys - we stuff-up the formatting on the back of the entry form. All the AABC2010 styles will be accepted by VicBrew. This includes all the missing ones: 
15.4 Dubbel
15.5 Belgian Dark Strong Ale
16.3 Weizenbock
16.4 Roggenbier
17.6 Berliner Weisse
17.7 Straight (unblended) Lambic
17.8 Gueze
17.9 Fruit Lambic
18.5 Belgian Specialty Ale
18.6 Wood-aged beer
18.7 Other Specialty

We'll fix up the form tonight and post the new one.

Cheers, Mark Hibberd (an occasional lurker)


----------



## Kleiny (24/8/10)

Thanks Mark and Andy

That clears it up.


----------



## BrenosBrews (24/8/10)

Cheers for that guys! I'll let my specialty beers know there is still a place in the world for them


----------



## haysie (25/8/10)

Now the missing links are established. good work Kleiny. Well done Andy, thanks Mark.  Lets brew up a storm, or a good drop at least :beerbang:


----------



## HoppingMad (26/8/10)

All right! 15.2 Golden Strong is there! Just checked the teeny print!

I'm ready to rock! :super: 

Hopper.


----------



## chadjaja (26/8/10)

I'm in with my doppelbock, just need to bottle it and get it to Daves in the next two weeks. Waiting till the last minute as I don't trust bottling from the keg the way I do thru the tap and bit of tubing and it lasting well.


----------



## haysie (1/9/10)

Brewed my final entry today using 60% unmalted wheat 20% noname wheatbix and 20% pils. Should be just wite on the day!


----------



## brettprevans (9/9/10)

when is the call for judges?


----------



## haysie (9/9/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> when is the call for judges?



I received something via email the other day CM, have a look at their website, touch base with the committee etc. The call is def out there though, just maybe not here on AHB.
EDIT. Found it................>>

Hi all,

This is a call for JUDGES and STEWARDS for VicBrew, the Victorian Amateur Brewing Championship, which will be held on the first weekend in October – 2nd and 3rd October 2010 at Belgian Beer Cafe Eureka, 5 Riverside Quay, Southbank Melbourne, Melway 2F E7 

The competition is BJCP registered (but all judges are welcome, not just BJCP judges).

Can you please email Mark Hibberd ([email protected]) if you are available to judge and, if so, which category/ies you would prefer to judge and those that you would rather not judge, and/or if you're available to steward. And also whether you are available for the morning or afternoon sessions or both. We will use this information to draw up the judging schedule but cannot guarantee that we will be able to meet everyone's preferences. We hope that most judges will be available for several sessions, but the need for this will depend on the response. We will not assign judges to categories in which they have an entry - we will check against the registration database so you don’t need to provide this information now.

The categories are: Low Alcohol (<4% Abv), Pale Lager, Pilsener, Amber & Dark Lager, Strong Lager (>6% Abv), Pale Ale, American Pale Ale , Bitter Ale, Brown Ale, Porter, Stout, Strong Stout (>6% Abv) , India Pale Ale , Strong Ale (>6% Abv), Belgian Strong Ale (>6% Abv), German Wheat & Rye Beer, Farmhouse Ale & Wild Beer, Specialty Beer.
There is a full list of categories and styles on the back of the entry form and at www.vicbrew.org under the VicBrew tab on the left-hand side of the page.

The days on which each category is judged will depend on the number of entries and judge availability. 
Starting times for the sessions are expected to be:
Morning session (9.30 am start): 
Afternoon session (1 pm start): 
Lunch will be provided for all judges and stewards.

Please respond with the following information:

AVAILABLE SATURDAY 2nd MORNING SESSION: YES/NO
AVAILABLE SATURDAY 2nd AFTERNOON SESSION: YES/NO
AVAILABLE SUNDAY 3rd MORNING SESSION: YES/NO
AVAILABLE SUNDAY 3rd AFTERNOON SESSION: YES/NO
JUDGING EXPERIENCE, COMPETITIONS JUDGED AT: 0 / 1 / 2-4 / 5-10 / >10.
BJCP ID#:
AVAILABLE TO JUDGE: YES/NO
AVAILABLE TO STEWARD: YES/NO
PREFER TO JUDGE CATEGORIES:
PREFER NOT TO JUDGE CATEGORIES:
CONTACT PHONE NUMBER:

Thanks for your assistance,

Remember that VicBrew entries close on 18 September 2010. No late entries.

Mark Hibberd 
on behalf of the VicBrew2010 organising committee
[email protected]


----------



## brendo (9/9/10)

thanks for that Haysie... have expressed my interest.


----------



## haysie (9/9/10)

come on guys, lets brew and keep things on track. Go the Vic`s.

abuse me personally via continued PM thx.
In the meantime, I`ll say GO VIC`S :beerbang:


----------



## brettprevans (9/9/10)

Cheers haysie.


----------



## Fourstar (9/9/10)

guess who's got BJCP exam wrist, elbow and hand?

ME! Damn Entry forms! if only you could type in your details and then print from PDF, so much easier! :icon_cheers:


----------



## Wolfy (10/9/10)

Fourstar said:


> ME! Damn Entry forms! if only you could type in your details and then print from PDF, so much easier! :icon_cheers:


No printer here .... Online entries FTW!


----------



## Pennywise (11/9/10)

Is there a category for Steam Ale's? Had a look but looks like the only spot for it it 18.7


----------



## brendo (11/9/10)

Pennywise said:


> Is there a category for Steam Ale's? Had a look but looks like the only spot for it it 18.7




4.3 Calafornia Common Beer (aka Steam Beer - as in Anchor Steam) - amber hybrid


----------



## Pennywise (11/9/10)

Thanks Brendo, was sure it was in specialty beer before. Still I sreened the whole sheet and still didn't see it  

Cheers


----------



## Fourstar (14/9/10)

well my entries and all prepped and ready for delivery except for the barleywine, still to decide if a fresh tallie or two 330ml bottles are in order.

7 categories is a good enough spread. i might extend it to 8 if i manage to keg my specialty beer. Although ive been put off since my last specialty was judged incorrectly (name of style was not read out to judges )


----------



## haysie (14/9/10)

havent filled out any entry forms yet but got a fair idea of what beers to pull out of the batch after viewing the Oktoberfest results, probably about 6 categories and still debating whats in my kegs at the moment, american brown, brown porter, cream ale, witbier.
Still to decide any stewarding, judging commitments as well. Best I get my act together.


----------



## Fourstar (14/9/10)

haysie said:


> Still to decide any stewarding, judging commitments as well. Best I get my act together.



Locked in both days for me! Who could say no?!? :icon_cheers:


----------



## wakkatoo (14/9/10)

submitted mine today @ ballarat homebrew centre. 3 categories for a first-timer in a comp. Was disappointed to find out I am the ONLY person to have dropped of an entry here in Ballarat. Would have thought there would be more than that from this region. Ah well, looking forward to getting some feedback.


----------



## haysie (14/9/10)

wakkatoo said:


> submitted mine today @ ballarat homebrew centre. 3 categories for a first-timer in a comp. Was disappointed to find out I am the ONLY person to have dropped of an entry here in Ballarat. Would have thought there would be more than that from this region. Ah well, looking forward to getting some feedback.



Good Luck wakkatoo, if anything as close to "Black Betty" I am sure the judges will enjoy :icon_cheers:


----------



## haysie (14/9/10)

Fourstar said:


> Locked in both days for me! Who could say no?!? :icon_cheers:



Beerpig or the free lunch :icon_cheers: OR both :beerbang:


----------



## mxd (14/9/10)

I might try something different this time and try a non-infected (maybe under pitched on yeast (not healthy yeast), wrong temp)  But it's good for some feed back.


----------



## big78sam (14/9/10)

I'm a greenhorn who will be entering a comp for the first time with a Rye IPA. I'm guessing this goes into 18.7 "other specialty" given the Rye content (1kg). What do I need to do for bottle cap ID, both on the form and the bottle?


----------



## BrenosBrews (14/9/10)

Fourstar said:


> well my entries and all prepped and ready for delivery except for the barleywine, still to decide if a fresh tallie or two 330ml bottles are in order.
> 
> 7 categories is a good enough spread. i might extend it to 8 if i manage to keg my specialty beer. Although ive been put off since my last specialty was judged incorrectly (name of style was not read out to judges )



You mean your speciality at last years Vicbrew was judged incorrectly? Because I also entered two speciality beers & got notes back that the information didn't get passed on to judges both from Vicbrew organisers & on the actual score sheets. Hope this is rectfied this year.


----------



## haysie (14/9/10)

big78sam said:


> I'm a greenhorn who will be entering a comp for the first time with a Rye IPA. I'm guessing this goes into 18.7 "other specialty" given the Rye content (1kg). What do I need to do for bottle cap ID, both on the form and the bottle?



Hi Sam,
The cap id is used by the organisers to allocate your beer, i.e its given a number under what category you have listed. When the judges are presented with your beer they will be told entry # 999 Rye IPA, back in the organisers database entry 999 belongs to Sam.

Cap ID should read "_for office use only_"

and Good Luck Sam.


----------



## BrenosBrews (14/9/10)

big78sam said:


> I'm a greenhorn who will be entering a comp for the first time with a Rye IPA. I'm guessing this goes into 18.7 "other specialty" given the Rye content (1kg). What do I need to do for bottle cap ID, both on the form and the bottle?



As long as they both match it should be fine. RIPA would make sense but incase your paranoid put maybe RA & the last two digits of your birth year. The reason for this is that there may be more than one person entering a Rye IPA


----------



## haysie (14/9/10)

BrenosBrews said:


> You mean your speciality at last years Vicbrew was judged incorrectly? Because I also entered two speciality beers & got notes back that the information didn't get passed on to judges both from Vicbrew organisers & on the actual score sheets. Hope this is rectfied this year.




I wasnt privy to the specialties table last year, a super judge and a couple of good ones, an astute steward as well. 
Some _information_ that is supplied i.e A4 sheets with these beers are a running brewlog of that beer, what is the worth of that to the judges? If I wanted to do a triple decoction blackberry trappist ale where i fermented th blackberries in wild yeast and on and on and on etc. TODAY, ladies and gentelman it is a blackberry trappist ale ONLY.


----------



## chadjaja (14/9/10)

Well I just bottled mine. A doppelbock and dark strong Belgian. Couldn't find my usual hose that I bottle beers from keg with and had to improvise one. Sanitised it and the tap nozzle as well as I could and bottled in the process of spilling about half a keg everywhere. Capped on foam with about 1cm or less of head space. I'm guessing I lost a bit of carbonation and had a bit of bubling filling so my hopes aren't high. Its a real shame that they will turn out worse in glass than they do here after all the work so if they get judged down due to carbonation or any other reason where my dodgey bottling is a factor I wont be too upset.

I didn't have any tallies left but had 500ml bottles that they say are still good enough to submit. Of to Dave's they go tomorrow.


----------



## big78sam (14/9/10)

haysie said:


> The cap id is used by the organisers to allocate your beer, i.e its given a number under what category you have listed. When the judges are presented with your beer they will be told entry # 999 Rye IPA, back in the organisers database entry 999 belongs to Sam.
> 
> Cap ID should read "_for office use only_"






BrenosBrews said:


> As long as they both match it should be fine. RIPA would make sense but incase your paranoid put maybe RA & the last two digits of your birth year. The reason for this is that there may be more than one person entering a Rye IPA



OK, now I'm confused... :blink:


----------



## Leigh (14/9/10)

Must say, so am I...I understand that it has to be a unique number...but who puts it on there???

Kegged/bottled my Australian Lager today, will be putting in at least 4 entries.

Where/when are the other Berwick peeps submitting there brews?


----------



## Fourstar (14/9/10)

BrenosBrews said:


> You mean your speciality at last years Vicbrew was judged incorrectly? Because I also entered two speciality beers & got notes back that the information didn't get passed on to judges both from Vicbrew organisers & on the actual score sheets. Hope this is rectfied this year.



yep, a hazelnut brown ale got judged as a 'chocolate beer'. a waste of an entry IMO.

I dont know the full details and honestly i dont care anymore. it shouldnt happen and there was some obvious serious communication breakdown between the head steward, registrar and the steward for the flight. why it wasnt questioned for so many beers i dont know. lets just hope it doesnt happen again like we have been promised. :icon_cheers:


----------



## felten (15/9/10)

big78sam said:


> OK, now I'm confused... :blink:



I sent an email in last month with the same question in regards to the bottle cap ID field, here was the answer;

"This field is optional. Alot of brewers write batch-numbers on bottle caps. Using it adds another check in case entry-form becomes detached from a bottle but feel free to ignore this field (most brewers do). "


----------



## wakkatoo (15/9/10)

haysie said:


> Good Luck wakkatoo, if anything as close to "Black Betty" I am sure the judges will enjoy :icon_cheers:



:icon_offtopic: 
Thanks Haysie, glad you enjoyed it. Didn't get to enter black betty into Vicbrew - gave it all away to blokes (and girl) I didn't even know :icon_cheers: . Its on the cards to do another one sometime soon.


----------



## BrenosBrews (15/9/10)

haysie said:


> I wasnt privy to the specialties table last year, a super judge and a couple of good ones, an astute steward as well.
> Some _information_ that is supplied i.e A4 sheets with these beers are a running brewlog of that beer, what is the worth of that to the judges? If I wanted to do a triple decoction blackberry trappist ale where i fermented th blackberries in wild yeast and on and on and on etc. TODAY, ladies and gentelman it is a blackberry trappist ale ONLY.



From the Guidelines;

"The judges must understand the brewers intent in order to properly judge an entry in this category. THE
BREWER MUST SPECIFY EITHER THE BEER BEING CLONED, THE NEW STYLE BEING PRODUCED
OR THE SPECIAL INGREDIENTS OR PROCESSES USED. Additional background information on the style
and/or beer may be provided to judges to assist in the judging, including style parameters or detailed descriptions
of the beer. Beers fitting other Belgian categories should not be entered in this category."

So I entered a Belgian IPA with the notes reading "A dry-hopped Belgian IPA influenced by Belgian styled IPAs from American craft brewers." 

As a result of the notes not getting to the judges it was marked down and suggested that it should have been enterted as a Saison.

As an aside, if I used Brettanomyces in a blackberry trappist ale I'd definately want the judges to know that the Brettanomyces was intended.


----------



## brettprevans (15/9/10)

The form is seriously flawed and should be rectified immediately. 
there isnt a field to add info for specialty beers. 
the bottle cap issue causes confusion.
etc

as this is a paid, formal comp it should be run properly. 


PS 6 entries, 2 specialty. couldnt be bothered cpbf 2 more entries.


----------



## brendo (15/9/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> PS 6 entries, 2 specialty. couldnt be bothered cpbf 2 more entries.




Only if I don't sample them prior to delivery h34r:


----------



## Maple (15/9/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> PS 6 entries, 2 specialty. couldnt be bothered cpbf 2 more entries.


C'mon CM2, get them in. Their specialty, you can always add to the descriptor that these are intentionally undercarbed, and as such, just bottle right from the tap. They would be hard pressed given this is part of the prep routine that is intended, to makrk you down.... Oh wait, that assumes that the judges get that info...

enter em anyway mate, have a go.


----------



## brettprevans (16/9/10)

Maple said:


> C'mon CM2, get them in. Their specialty, you can always add to the descriptor that these are intentionally undercarbed, and as such, just bottle right from the tap. They would be hard pressed given this is part of the prep routine that is intended, to makrk you down.... Oh wait, that assumes that the judges get that info...
> 
> enter em anyway mate, have a go.


the specialties are in. its 6 entries incl specialty. i cbf putting in another 2 normal beers. I probably should though. 

must get my skates on and lodge my judging form.


----------



## threepwood (17/9/10)

Folks
I'm hoping to enter some beers (my first ever comp) but the payment process is unclear to my newbie eyes. The entry form reads something like "$10 for first bottle, $6 per bottle thereafter (cheques payable to VICBREW". Can someone clarify me; does this mean cheques are the only form of payment for entry or can a cash payment be made at the drop off point.
Thanks


----------



## brettprevans (17/9/10)

threepwood said:


> Folks
> I'm hoping to enter some beers (my first ever comp) but the payment process is unclear to my newbie eyes. The entry form reads something like "$10 for first bottle, $6 per bottle thereafter (cheques payable to VICBREW". Can someone clarify me; does this mean cheques are the only form of payment for entry or can a cash payment be made at the drop off point.
> Thanks


the actual entry form says cheques or cash. pay by either and just attached the envelope to one of your entries and clearly label the envelope.


----------



## Siborg (17/9/10)

I might see if I can get my APA in before the deadline.

I can see the closing date for entries is tomorrow... Would they accept entries if I dropped it off at my lhbs first thing tomorrow?


----------



## brendo (17/9/10)

Siborg said:


> I might see if I can get my APA in before the deadline.
> 
> I can see the closing date for entries is tomorrow... Would they accept entries if I dropped it off at my lhbs first thing tomorrow?




Yes mate... it is usually a case of close of play or 12pm at the lhbs - so get your arse down there in the morning - I will be doing the same.


----------



## Pennywise (17/9/10)

I dropped mine off last year at G&G on the last day (Sat?), wasn't a problem


----------



## mxd (17/9/10)

I'm just not sure what to do ?

My plan was 1xESB, 2xAIPA, 1xAPA all filled from keg with CPBF. My problem is my "carbonation" fridge is under carbed (I was trying a new way to do it). My kegerartor is overcarbed (long story but moving things around a buggered up) so I am not too sure if I can get them in a state that is fine (as in my feeling it's fine not judges ) by Satdy morning.

I have 1 AIPA and 1 APA that are being conditioned in the bottle (but only been in 3 days) so not too sure if I put them in and hope they keep them in a "warm" area.

I don't mind getting bad scores but I don't want to get them for under or overcarbed, I would prefer them for not to style, malt too low, cloudy, crap  etc..

The other issue is I have a ticket for the game tonight (corporate box :icon_drunk: ) so I might not be in the appropriate state till use a CPBF on satdy morning


----------



## Siborg (17/9/10)

brendo said:


> Yes mate... it is usually a case of close of play or 12pm at the lhbs - so get your arse down there in the morning - I will be doing the same.



Ahh sweet. Hopefully it tastes alright. I basically had a bit left over after I filled the keg, so I filled two bottles and dropped two carb drops in each. 2 bottles, so I'll bring one to the next club meeting and enter the other in the comp. It tastes great out of the keg, I just hope the bottle conditioning doesn't alter the flavour too much


----------



## bcp (17/9/10)

Are you allowed to put labels on them?

The labels might be the only redeeming feature of my entry.


----------



## brendo (17/9/10)

bcp said:


> Are you allowed to put labels on them?
> 
> The labels might be the only redeeming feature of my entry.




up to you - will make no difference to the judges as it will be decanted into a jug - they will never see the bottle.


----------



## Wolfy (17/9/10)

brendo said:


> up to you - will make no difference to the judges as it will be decanted into a jug - they will never see the bottle.


It might be amusing for the stewards however, pouring beer all day can get a bit boring.


----------



## brendo (17/9/10)

Wolfy said:


> It might be amusing for the stewards however, pouring beer all day can get a bit boring.



Fair point mate... fair point...


----------



## BrenosBrews (17/9/10)

brendo said:


> up to you - will make no difference to the judges as it will be decanted into a jug - they will never see the bottle.



Do you think it would be inappropiate to put a label saying "Attention Steward; this is a specialty beer & there is notes that the judges need to read, please ensure this occurs, thank you" ?

Or am I being paranoid?


----------



## Fourstar (17/9/10)

Wolfy said:


> It might be amusing for the stewards however, *pouring beer all day can get a bit boring.*




looks like you just wrote yourself onto the stewards list for both days!


----------



## Wolfy (17/9/10)

Fourstar said:


> looks like you just wrote yourself onto the stewards list for both days!


The score-sheets require more than a simple "Is beer, is good" or "Ewwww infected" tick-a-box-option, so I'm happy to leave the judging to the beer nerds those with bjcb qualifications.


----------



## haysie (17/9/10)

BrenosBrews said:


> Do you think it would be inappropiate to put a label saying "Attention Steward; this is a specialty beer & there is notes that the judges need to read, please ensure this occurs, thank you" ?
> 
> Or am I being paranoid?



Paranoid? I doubt it. Good bet would be to come down and steward or judge yourself. That will at least give you the insight into a competition and how its run.
Not much is ever gained sitting on the fence having a dip. Get involved!


----------



## BrenosBrews (17/9/10)

haysie said:


> Paranoid? I doubt it. Good bet would be to come down and steward or judge yourself. That will at least give you the insight into a competition and how its run.
> Not much is ever gained sitting on the fence having a dip. Get involved!



Judged Category 4. Amber & Dark Lagers last year.


----------



## mxd (18/9/10)

I couldn't get my keg carbing issues sorted in time so I put 3 bottles in, ESB, APA, AIPA, they have been in the bottle a week so hopefully they will be conditioned enough when judging happens. I had them in grolsch bottles not tallies as I was planing on CPBF


----------



## Pennywise (18/9/10)

Got 3 in but 1 of them I only bottled today, it wont need much carbing but conditioning wise I think it'll fair a bit better next year, well see.


----------



## Fourstar (20/9/10)

oh the joys of bottling 2 bottles of dunkelweizen the morning of delivery!  Funny thing was as i keg, i bottled and capped forgetting to pop the priming sugar in!  so off the caps went, priming sugar in then resealed and sent off for delivery.

for those who attended the case swap, the sole bottle i have of the AIPA i put in has been put into VICBREW on a last ditched whim. if it places i'll be in all sorts of trouble to get my currently fermenting AIPA in. hopefully its ready in time. :icon_cheers:


----------



## WarmBeer (20/9/10)

Hard to tell from the website, but is the day itself open to the public, or just judges/stewards?

Definitely interested in coming along for one of the days (assuming I can shake off the 3 extras).


----------



## Leigh (20/9/10)

Didn't get my entries in 

Oh well, always next time!


----------



## brettprevans (20/9/10)

Leigh said:


> Didn't get my entries in
> 
> Oh well, always next time!


SOFT!


----------



## Kleiny (20/9/10)

WarmBeer said:


> Hard to tell from the website, but is the day itself open to the public, or just judges/stewards?
> 
> Definitely interested in coming along for one of the days (assuming I can shake off the 3 extras).




Just throw your hand up to help out warmy and i think they will let you in.


----------



## BrenosBrews (20/9/10)

WarmBeer said:


> Hard to tell from the website, but is the day itself open to the public, or just judges/stewards?
> 
> Definitely interested in coming along for one of the days (assuming I can shake off the 3 extras).



Why not just steward? I hope they don't let people who weren't judging, stewarding or organising the comp upstairs.
Last year I judged one of the larger catergories & it was pretty annoying having people standing around 3 metres away talking & drinking beer towards the end of the day.


----------



## WarmBeer (20/9/10)

BrenosBrews said:


> Why not just steward? I hope they don't let people who weren't judging, stewarding or organising the comp upstairs.
> Last year I judged one of the larger catergories & it was pretty annoying having people standing around 3 metres away talking & drinking beer towards the end of the day.


Fair enough, too.

Wasn't sure of the format of the event, but I can understand you dont want to open up the doors to the riff-raff 

Will look into stewarding if I can get a day pass.


----------



## manticle (20/9/10)

Leigh said:


> Didn't get my entries in
> 
> Oh well, always next time!




Me neither. Extra bottles for me to drink. Another time.


----------



## Wolfy (20/9/10)

BrenosBrews said:


> Do you think it would be inappropiate to put a label saying "Attention Steward; this is a specialty beer & there is notes that the judges need to read, please ensure this occurs, thank you" ?


I've been known to enjoy weird-ass beer, so I sent an email to *Truck *(Mark the organizer) and offered to Steward for the specialty beers category.
So if additional notes have been supplied in a readable/legible format and I have access to them, I'll do my best to provide that info to the judges, what happens after that is out of my hands. 


WarmBeer said:


> Hard to tell from the website, but is the day itself open to the public, or just judges/stewards?
> 
> Definitely interested in coming along for one of the days (assuming I can shake off the 3 extras).


If you get a leave-pass, come and help instead, you can pour beer and keep records, so no reason you can't steward.


Leigh said:


> Didn't get my entries in
> 
> Oh well, always next time!


I don't think I got any speeding tickets getting there, but did manage to get to G&G about 15mins before they closed (and they had stacks of comp-beer in crates behind the counter), had I known, could have dropped yours off too.


----------



## Leigh (20/9/10)

Wolfy said:


> I don't think I got any speeding tickets getting there, but did manage to get to G&G about 15mins before they closed (and they had stacks of comp-beer in crates behind the counter), had I known, could have dropped yours off too.



Not to worry mate, I remembered around 4pm, and hadn't started bottling lol...would've made you miss them too...


----------



## Wolfy (21/9/10)

Just a quick bump to request that anyone interested in helping out with VicBrew to email Mark ([email protected]) sooner than later. They've had a good response, but some more people assisting is always good, you don't need to know or do anything special, all help is most welcome. It's also a great chance to see how a competition is run and most likely improve your own entries in the future.

If you can pour beer into a jug and keep records, there is no reason you can't volunteer to help as a steward. If you don't want to do that, they probably need people to help organize things on the day (collate entries, data entry etc).

*When*: 2nd and 3rd October 2010
*Where*: Belgian Beer Cafe Eureka, 5 Riverside Quay, Southbank
*What*: Help with VicBrew, Free lunch ... and most likely a chance to sample some great beer and expand your beer knowledge
*How*: Email Mark [email protected] as per the information below.



haysie said:


> Hi all,
> 
> This is a call for JUDGES and STEWARDS for VicBrew, the Victorian Amateur Brewing Championship, which will be held on the first weekend in October 2nd and 3rd October 2010 at Belgian Beer Cafe Eureka, 5 Riverside Quay, Southbank Melbourne, Melway 2F E7
> 
> ...


----------



## felten (23/9/10)

By the way, who gets all the bottles after the comp is over?  lucky bugger whoever it is (speaking as a non-keg user)


----------



## Wolfy (23/9/10)

felten said:


> By the way, who gets all the bottles after the comp is over?  lucky bugger whoever it is (speaking as a non-keg user)


*
*I couldn't edit my post above, but the couple of comps I've been involved the bottles were offered first to the helpers to see if anyone wanted them. More reason for you (or anyone else) to come and help out. 
*
When*: 2nd and 3rd October 2010
*Where*: Belgian Beer Cafe Eureka, 5 Riverside Quay, Southbank
*What*: Help with VicBrew, Free lunch ... most likely a chance to sample some great beer and expand your beer knowledge _and the chance to pickup some empty beer bottles_.
*How*: Email Mark [email protected] as per the information below.


----------



## Fourstar (23/9/10)

felten said:


> By the way, who gets all the bottles after the comp is over?  lucky bugger whoever it is (speaking as a non-keg user)




I took home around 20 bottles last year, all of them have been recycled back into comps.  

I think i'll do the same again this year although i wont be stumbling into flora for a curry afterwards with two cases of empty longnecks again. i got a few looks of :blink: 

Infact i felt right at home on flinders st!


----------



## kevin_smevin (23/9/10)

Wolfy said:


> *
> *I couldn't edit my post above, but the couple of comps I've been involved the bottles were offered first to the helpers to see if anyone wanted them. More reason for you (or anyone else) to come and help out.
> *
> When*: 2nd and 3rd October 2010
> ...



I emailed last week and haven't heard anything yet. Should i email again?


----------



## brendo (23/9/10)

yum yum yum said:


> I emailed last week and haven't heard anything yet. Should i email again?



I'm sure it is under control - they are probably working through the schedule after assessing who has entered what so as to avoid putting people into categories that they are entered into.

I expect that there will be some news shortly...


----------



## brettprevans (23/9/10)

I haven't heard back from mark yet about whether I'm needed or not. If they want more help then they should probay contact those that have contacted them


----------



## Fourstar (23/9/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> I haven't heard back from mark yet about whether I'm needed or not. If they want more help then they should probay contact those that have contacted them



i'll turn up on the day anyway. i'm sure they will be always looking for help, its not like ive given up the first round of cricket or anything for the event.


----------



## BrenosBrews (23/9/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> I haven't heard back from mark yet about whether I'm needed or not. If they want more help then they should probay contact those that have contacted them



Last year they sent out the info the weekend before the comp. So if they do that again it will be this weekend.

I'd be pretty certain that if you said your available for judging and/or stewarding then they wouldn't say your not needed.


----------



## Maple (23/9/10)

Yep, as already mentioned, they need to ensure that they do not allocate judges/stewards to categories which they have entered. Given the cutoff for entries was only last weekend, fair enough that it takes a bit of time to allocate for the best possible fit. 

Great to see there is keen interest in helping out on the day!


----------



## HoppingMad (23/9/10)

Phew! Was quite the Saturday morning.

- Filled in my forms
- Did my beer labels
- Purchased my rubber bands
- Put cash in envelope
- Put numbers on bottle caps
- Stopped and realised I have to fill out two forms 'cos one entry was in two stubbies
- Wiped my brow when I completed all the red tape
- Strapped on lucky undies

3 entries are in and it only took 2 hours and a trip to the LHBS.

Oh well till next year! Fingers crossed, and may your brew take out top gong (unless its in my categories  )

Cheers,

Hopper.


----------



## Maple (23/9/10)

HoppingMad said:


> (unless its in my categories  )


OWN IT! nice. Good luck mate, hope you do well


----------



## Fourstar (23/9/10)

HoppingMad said:


> Oh well till next year! Fingers crossed, and may your brew take out top gong (unless its in my categories)



I performed what we call in the industry a 'ChrisTaylor'. 

Im sure you can work it out!


----------



## WarmBeer (23/9/10)

Fourstar said:


> I performed what we call in the industry a 'ChrisTaylor'.
> 
> Im sure you can work it out!


Stouts?

Or am I in with a chance?


----------



## Fourstar (23/9/10)

WarmBeer said:


> Stouts?
> Or am I in with a chance?



ive got one stout in.

further dramatisation required me thinks! :lol: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vHjWDCX1Bdw#t=3m20s


----------



## WarmBeer (23/9/10)

Fourstar said:


> ive got one stout in.
> 
> further dramatisation required me thinks! :lol:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vHjWDCX1Bdw#t=3m20s


Will make it that much sweeter when I whip yo' ass

<don's boxing gloves and puts in mouthguard />


----------



## Fourstar (23/9/10)

WarmBeer said:


> Will make it that much sweeter when I whip yo' ass
> 
> <don's boxing gloves and puts in mouthguard />




i think its in strong stouts however.


----------



## wakkatoo (23/9/10)

WarmBeer said:


> Will make it that much sweeter when I whip yo' ass
> 
> <don's boxing gloves and puts in mouthguard />






Fourstar said:


> i think its in strong stouts however.



I've got a stout in. Now, where's my inflatable sumo suit......?


----------



## Wolfy (24/9/10)

yum yum yum said:


> I emailed last week and haven't heard anything yet. Should i email again?





citymorgue2 said:


> I haven't heard back from mark yet about whether I'm needed or not. If they want more help then they should probay contact those that have contacted them


I'm not involved in VicBrew in any organizational way, so I can't answer your question(s).
All I know is that Mark replied to my email when I suggested that he could schedule me to help with the Specialty Beers category.
He asked that I try to drum up some additional interest from AHB users, since all the help they can get is most appreciated.


----------



## Andyd (24/9/10)

Mark is still looking for people, so pm me and i'll get you details to him.

Andy


----------



## HoppingMad (24/9/10)

Fourstar said:


> I performed what we call in the industry a 'ChrisTaylor'.
> 
> Im sure you can work it out!



Ah yes. Tails is the master :super: . A prolific brewer indeed who takes the term 'Be in it to win it' to the next level. I bow down before him. 
He has proven there is method in such multiple entry madness.

The shot is misleading though - each one of those little bombs should be a bottle in a seperate category :lol: 

Maybe I should be nervous - hopefully he hasn't entered too many explosions of flavour in the Belgian or lager categories. I'd like to pick up some sort of table scrap. Yet to get off the starting block with even a placing above 5th yet.

Hopper.


----------



## haysie (24/9/10)

Just for shits sake say. Checking out the closing dates of other states and the date for Nats. To the untrained eye, I see Victoria disadvantaged. i.e I cant see placegetters at Vicbrew2010 brewing another beer and being ready in 10 days time. Yet other states placegetters have had considerable time to brew and enter "another" beer. 
Is this right? If I placed a wheat? by oath I would love the chance to brew it again and enter it as fresh as an example as possible. Without the background knowledge, why do the states hold their comps so wide apart from the nats?
Either way, its worth mentioning before we smash em at the Nats.
Go Vics!


----------



## BrenosBrews (24/9/10)

haysie said:


> Just for shits sake say. Checking out the closing dates of other states and the date for Nats. To the untrained eye, I see Victoria disadvantaged. i.e I cant see placegetters at Vicbrew2010 brewing another beer and being ready in 10 days time. Yet other states placegetters have had considerable time to brew and enter "another" beer.
> Is this right? If I placed a wheat? by oath I would love the chance to brew it again and enter it as fresh as an example as possible. Without the background knowledge, why do the states hold their comps so wide apart from the nats?
> Either way, its worth mentioning before we smash em at the Nats.
> Go Vics!



The only thing that would make much sense to me is the AFL finals would possibly be a deterant to potential judges and/or stewards. Vicbrew has always been the 1st weekend in October as opposed to the last weekend, 2nd last weekend in September.

I know what your saying in regards to certain styles and being fresh but I doubt many of the beers that are entered into the AABC are freshly brewed versions of those that won their respective state comps.


----------



## Fourstar (26/9/10)

BrenosBrews said:


> The only thing that would make much sense to me is the AFL finals would possibly be a deterant to potential judges and/or stewards. Vicbrew has always been the 1st weekend in October as opposed to the last weekend, 2nd last weekend in September.




well it looks like the AFL has thrown a spanner into those plans havn't they!


----------



## BrenosBrews (26/9/10)

Fourstar said:


> well it looks like the AFL has thrown a spanner into those plans havn't they!



Indeed they have! As someone who paid $270 for a ticket to go yesterday, I will not be paying that, or any amount, to go next week. Bring on the beer judging!


----------



## haysie (26/9/10)

#bump#
Guys n Gals, the footy replay has obviously thrown a spanner in the works. Numbers of stewards and judges were incomplete prior to a Grand Final replay. 
Helpers are required NOW! so the organisers can get the schedule of judges and stewards organised.

If your thinking about it and have the time please drop the organisers an email ( thers an address up there  somewhere) or pm myself and I will forward on.

Cheers


----------



## chris.taylor.98 (26/9/10)

Fourstar said:


> I performed what we call in the industry a 'ChrisTaylor'.
> 
> Im sure you can work it out!



Though I would like to take credit for this method of increasing chances of taking out champion brewer I think you will find that I am but a mere practitioner and definetly not the originator of this technique. There are many ahead of me in the queue here, and I would have to say I am not even the most sucessful at it (look at Robin Brown if you want to see someone that really knows how to do it).

Also think you will all be very dissapointed to know I am taking a break from competitions at the moment (... not)

Best of luck to you all, and may the proud tradition of carpet bombing bring result in another champion brewer this year


----------



## Fourstar (26/9/10)

Chris Taylor said:


> Best of luck to you all, and may the proud tradition of carpet bombing bring result in another champion brewer this year




you're a skilled one at that Chris! 

with my 10 entries most likely bombing out as per usual, i consider myselfe a mere passenger in the art of carpet bombing. im just happy to be one of the numbers to help make placing that much more difficult. 

good luck to all. Especially the carpet bombers!


----------



## haysie (26/9/10)

whats carpetbombing? define it please?
Is it entering too many entries? I thought this was good for a competition, let the judges decide the beer not the brewer. Confused with this carpet thing??
I recall a MB competition recently that was restricted thanks to paypal, which was heavily influenced by just a few, carpetbombing or bad orginisation?.


----------



## BrenosBrews (26/9/10)

Carpet bombing; an extensive and systematic bombing intended to devastate a large target


----------



## haysie (26/9/10)

BrenosBrews said:


> Carpet bombing; an extensive and systematic bombing intended to devastate a large target


Somehow my interpretation is....... a bloke called Darren (not me) come up with that carpet bombing thing and peeps have run n hung on the coattails of it.

Me thinks its a shame that fair n decent brewers would get tagged with such nonsense.


----------



## BrenosBrews (28/9/10)

So the judging draft schedule is sent, quite a few categories only have 2 judges which is a shame as last year every category had 3 I believe.

More stewards are being sought as well.


----------



## Fourstar (28/9/10)

BrenosBrews said:


> So the judging draft schedule is sent, quite a few categories only have 2 judges which is a shame as last year every category had 3 I believe. More stewards are being sought as well.



Got to love being a judge on a 3 judge table. Got to hate being in the largest category.  

I guess thats what you deserve when you carpet bomb everything else!  Atleast its a seachange from having done nothing but 6%+ categories previously.

I was thinking i was going to become the high gravity master the way i was going.


----------



## Maple (28/9/10)

BrenosBrews said:


> So the judging draft schedule is sent, quite a few categories only have 2 judges which is a shame as last year every category had 3 I believe.
> 
> More stewards are being sought as well.


+1
and 3 feedback sheets are always preferable, that's 3 opinions on what was good/not good and certainly makes for better value to the entrant. 

C'mon Vics, get involved lend a hand (or a palate)


----------



## Fourstar (28/9/10)

Maple said:


> +1
> and 3 feedback sheets are always preferable, that's 3 opinions on what was good/not good and certainly makes for better value to the entrant.
> 
> C'mon Vics, get involved lend a hand (or a palate)




Or your hand up for saturday. wink wink, nudge nudge!


----------



## Maple (28/9/10)

Fourstar said:


> Got to love being a judge on a 3 judge table. Got to hate being in the largest category.
> 
> 
> Or your hand up for saturday. wink wink, nudge nudge! wink.gif


6 hours, 36 entries, 10 minutes an entry, frees you up to judge on a 2 judge table on sunday mate... remember 10 minutes! Train that hand up :lol:

(revised plans dictates I needed saturday for another purpose)


----------



## brendo (28/9/10)

Pilsners and Strong Stouts for me this year... would be great to see more lend a hand!!

Surely people can't be interested in the GF replay - it is only Collingwood and St kilda again - I am sure that they can find a way to collectively balls it up two weeks running h34r:


----------



## Fourstar (28/9/10)

brendo said:


> Pilsners and Strong Stouts for me this year... would be great to see more lend a hand!!



Enjoy the strong stouts bud, last year was really good with some very tasty entries. Im hoping for your sake the standard is still up in that category. :icon_cheers:


----------



## brett mccluskey (28/9/10)

I sent an e mail to Mark H a while ago ,but no reply,about stewarding.Idid it last year and i'm keen again.Can anyone pm me his contact details? Time is getting short :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## brendo (28/9/10)

Anyone who wants to help out - judging or stewarding should email Mark at:

mhibberd at melbpc.org.au


----------



## brett mccluskey (28/9/10)

Thanks Brendo! I had the wrong address See you there buddy :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## brettprevans (28/9/10)

Maple said:


> 6 hours, 36 entries, 10 minutes an entry, frees you up to judge on a 2 judge table on sunday mate... remember 10 minutes! Train that hand up :lol:
> 
> (revised plans dictates I needed saturday for another purpose)


13 entrioes, 10 min an entry should mean im done judging by 11:30am. i'll swap over to stewarding to help out if needed.

its ashame i cant offer up more time than just sat morning.

Ill have to remember to bring a sack for some bottles also.


----------



## Siborg (28/9/10)

So who else (non-judging/stewarding) is going?

I haven't been to the Belgian since I last worked at the observation deck. I'm going to G&G in the morning but would definitely love to head there on the way back.


----------



## BrenosBrews (28/9/10)

Siborg said:


> So who else (non-judging/stewarding) is going?
> 
> I haven't been to the Belgian since I last worked at the observation deck. I'm going to G&G in the morning but would definitely love to head there on the way back.



The Vicbrew judging is done upstairs & isn't open for general business. The Farmhouse & Wild category only has 2 judges & judging isn't starting until 12:30pm...


----------



## brett mccluskey (28/9/10)

And lets hope SOME of the judges remember that it's supposed to be approximately10 minutes per flight,not 20 ..  Although it does give stewards more time to sample the entries :icon_cheers:


----------



## Siborg (28/9/10)

BrenosBrews said:


> The Vicbrew judging is done upstairs & isn't open for general business. The Farmhouse & Wild category only has 2 judges & judging isn't starting until 12:30pm...


Meh, I was just looking for an excuse to head over to the Belgian. Never mind then.


----------



## Wolfy (28/9/10)

Maple said:


> 6 hours, 36 entries, 10 minutes an entry, frees you up to judge on a 2 judge table on sunday mate... remember 10 minutes! Train that hand up :lol:


I think there is very very little hope of that happening, especially given this instruction to stewards:
"_Stewards should NOT open the competition entries until directed by the judges_"
Hence bottles can't be opened and jugs poured until the last judge has finished, so that adds another at least 2-5mins to each entry.

Given the style, I predict closer to 20mins per entry, which means we're in for an epic 12 hour ride of weird and wonderful beer. 


Siborg said:


> Meh, I was just looking for an excuse to head over to the Belgian. Never mind then.


Come and help instead, even if you can't get there 'till lunchtime, there are many stewards who have to manage 2 flights and given the number of entries, I'm sure they will carry over to the afternoon.


----------



## haysie (28/9/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> 13 entrioes, 10 min an entry should mean im done judging by 11:30am. i'll swap over to stewarding to help out if needed.
> 
> its ashame i cant offer up more time than just sat morning.
> 
> Ill have to remember to bring a sack for some bottles also.



If their all Carlsberg Elephant clones we should be done very quickly! <_< *tongue in cheek of course*


----------



## brett mccluskey (28/9/10)

i assume the start times are the same as last year? About9am assembly for stewards/judges,and a 9.30am start to judging? :unsure:


----------



## BrenosBrews (28/9/10)

toper1 said:


> i assume the start times are the same as last year? About9am assembly for stewards/judges,and a 9.30am start to judging? :unsure:


9:15 for 9:30 start on Saturday & 9:45 for 10 start on Sunday.


----------



## DU99 (30/9/10)

See you guys there sunday :beer:


----------



## brettprevans (30/9/10)

Wolfy said:


> I think there is very very little hope of that happening, especially given this instruction to stewards:
> "_Stewards should NOT open the competition entries until directed by the judges_"
> Hence bottles can't be opened and jugs poured until the last judge has finished, so that adds another at least 2-5mins to each entry.


really? I thought the job of a steward was to pay attention and have the beer ready for the judges. The jusges shouldnt have to tell stewards to open beer. if you get what im getting at. The steward did a great job at westgate brewers stout extravaganza and we the judges didnt say a word to them, other than at one stage a few of the beers were a little cold. judges are there to judge not run the stewarding side of things IMO. I want to be able to concentrate on judging the beer in front of me, not having to worry about the beer to come next. but of course ill just do as im told.



haysie said:


> If their all Carlsberg Elephant clones we should be done very quickly! <_< *tongue in cheek of course*


bahahaha. lets hope they arent all eisbocks! we'll be knackered. bring on the bocks.


----------



## aaronpetersen (30/9/10)

I'd like to help out with stewarding so I can get an insight into how competitions work. I will then have inside knowledge to assist me in my ultimate plan to become SUPREME BREWER OF THE UNIVERSE!!
Anyway, back on topic. Can anyone tell me approximately what time the Sunday arvo session is likely to finish? SWMBO won't give me a leave pass unless I know when I'll be home


----------



## mxd (30/9/10)

haysie said:


> If their all Carlsberg Elephant clones we should be done very quickly! <_< *tongue in cheek of course*




hey Haysie and CM2 if your doing the strong lager then I'm the other judge. I got the email last night and told Mike I was a noob etc..if you really needed someone then I could try to assist, so if you 2 can assist/guide/correct me that would be great. If you think im not right just push me off the chair or suggest I have some beers between tastings  (as that should get me thrown out)


----------



## brettprevans (30/9/10)

mxd said:


> hey Haysie and CM2 if your doing the strong lager then I'm the other judge. I got the email last night and told Mike I was a noob etc..if you really needed someone then I could try to assist, so if you 2 can assist/guide/correct me that would be great. If you think im not right just push me off the chair or suggest I have some beers between tastings  (as that should get me thrown out)


if they are all uber strong then we will be falling off the chairs without any help! I kid.

Dont worry mate, the scores can only have a 5 point spread between highest and lowest. so if somone is relaly off the mark it gets discussed why between the judges until a spread of less than 5 points is reached. 

you can be the non-hanging judge.


----------



## brendo (30/9/10)

AaronP said:


> I'd like to help out with stewarding so I can get an insight into how competitions work. I will then have inside knowledge to assist me in my ultimate plan to become SUPREME BREWER OF THE UNIVERSE!!
> Anyway, back on topic. Can anyone tell me approximately what time the Sunday arvo session is likely to finish? SWMBO won't give me a leave pass unless I know when I'll be home



Depends how big the flight - mid arvo-ish. Bank on it being the day and you can't get in trouble


----------



## Wolfy (30/9/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> really? I thought the job of a steward was to pay attention and have the beer ready for the judges. The jusges shouldnt have to tell stewards to open beer. if you get what im getting at. The steward did a great job at westgate brewers stout extravaganza and we the judges didnt say a word to them, other than at one stage a few of the beers were a little cold. judges are there to judge not run the stewarding side of things IMO. I want to be able to concentrate on judging the beer in front of me, not having to worry about the beer to come next. but of course ill just do as im told.


That was my interpretation of how I've done it in the past also, but the quote is directly from the guidelines sent in the email, and the "NOT" is in capitals for emphasis, so someone seems to think it's important.
I was also told that the role of the Steward includes a need to _encourage _the judges to get through each beer within a resonable amount of time, and not procrastinate too much (which seems to happen very easily) and having the next beer on the table and ready to go does help with that.

But rules are rules and the most important thing - I think - that a Steward can do is present each beer in the same way to the Judges (within reason) so they can evaluate and compare each beer under the same conditions. (Which will be next to impossible with Specialty Beer since each beer is based on a particular style and will require different conditions to get the best from the beer - all other categories can at least all be served at the same temp/conditions).


----------



## brendo (30/9/10)

Wolfy said:


> That was my interpretation of how I've done it in the past also, but the quote is directly from the guidelines sent in the email, and the "NOT" is in capitals for emphasis, so someone seems to think it's important.
> I was also told that the role of the Steward includes a need to _encourage _the judges to get through each beer within a resonable amount of time, and not procrastinate too much (which seems to happen very easily) and having the next beer on the table and ready to go does help with that.
> 
> But rules are rules and the most important thing - I think - that a Steward can do is present each beer in the same way to the Judges (within reason) so they can evaluate and compare each beer under the same conditions. (Which will be next to impossible with Specialty Beer since each beer is based on a particular style and will require different conditions to get the best from the beer - all other categories can at least all be served at the same temp/conditions).



The trouble is if a beer is opened too early you are at risk of the volatile aromatics fading prior to judging. 

No good solution but at least this does give the beer it's best chance. 

So Wolfy - bring your whip and crack it often to make sure we stay on course


----------



## DU99 (30/9/10)

just remember daylight saving starts sunday


----------



## Wolfy (30/9/10)

brendo said:


> So Wolfy - bring your whip and crack it often to make sure we stay on course


I didn't know that *4** was into that kind of thing.


----------



## Fourstar (30/9/10)

Wolfy said:


> I didn't know that *4** was into that kind of thing.




Be gentle... 

So, youre stewarding the sepcialties hey? Enjoy trying to resolve the bickering and indepth discussion that may come from lack of entry notes. You will call me hitler my the days end if that is the case. what has happend in the past wont happen again if i can be sure of it.


----------



## Wolfy (30/9/10)

Fourstar said:


> Be gentle...
> 
> So, youre stewarding the sepcialties hey? Enjoy trying to resolve the bickering and indepth discussion that may come from lack of entry notes. You will call me hitler my the days end if that is the case. what has happend in the past wont happen again if i can be sure of it.


I'll be gentle if you don't fart-ass around more than is required. 

After reading the feedback about last year's specialty beers, it's why I suggested I'd help with that category.
If there are entry notes that are available to me, you'll get them, what happens after that is up to you and the other Judges.


----------



## DU99 (30/9/10)

hope i dont have to steward for you..


----------



## haysie (30/9/10)

mxd said:


> hey Haysie and CM2 if your doing the strong lager then I'm the other judge. I got the email last night and told Mike I was a noob etc..if you really needed someone then I could try to assist, so if you 2 can assist/guide/correct me that would be great. If you think im not right just push me off the chair or suggest I have some beers between tastings  (as that should get me thrown out)




Hi mate, i`ve been fortunate enough to taste a few bocks in the last couple of days, including my own (didnt enter it). Familiarise yourself with the guidelines and of course the attached PDF for stewards and juydges. It could have been worse i.e. light lagers or bitters etc etc.
I was driving in until I seen the category I drew, so now its the train. Cya there.


----------



## Wolfy (30/9/10)

haysie said:


> ... so now its the train. Cya there.


At 7.40am on a Saturday, that hurts.


----------



## brettprevans (30/9/10)

Wolfy said:


> After reading the feedback about last year's specialty beers, it's why I suggested I'd help with that category.
> If there are entry notes that are available to me, you'll get them, what happens after that is up to you and the other Judges.


Mark emailed people entering cat 18 asking for additional info for their entries. So there should be plenty of info now for the judges.


----------



## Fourstar (1/10/10)

DU99 said:


> hope i dont have to steward for you..



Thats probably good then. Im not being a hard arse, im just ensuring the entries people PAY for and want correct feedback on get judged correctly. I dont think thats too much to ask for.


----------



## DU99 (1/10/10)

fourstar..i would expect the same also,correct and accurate feedback


----------



## Fourstar (1/10/10)

DU99 said:


> fourstar..i would expect the same also,correct and accurate feedback



well if you have an entry in the specilalty cat, you can expect i will give you that.


----------



## brettprevans (1/10/10)

its not 4*youve got to worry about..its the hanging judge Paul Rigby.....


----------



## Siborg (1/10/10)

Just got Mark's email. Looks like I'm stewarding cat 17 - famhouse and wild (whatever that is). Should go and read up on the styles to see what I'll be in for.


----------



## pk.sax (1/10/10)

Mark put me to steward brown ales, hopefully I have no need to nudge anybody! Haha, I'll just be having fun compared to 4*'s table.


----------



## brettprevans (1/10/10)

Siborg said:


> ..... I'm stewarding cat 17 - famhouse and wild (whatever that is)....


funky beers mate. weird smell, weird looking, purposly infected funnky arse lovely beers.


----------



## Siborg (1/10/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> funky beers mate. weird smell, weird looking, purposly infected funnky arse lovely beers.




greaaaaat :icon_vomit:

Still, happy to help out and see how a comp is actually run


----------



## mxd (1/10/10)

Siborg said:


> greaaaaat :icon_vomit:
> 
> Still, happy to help out and see how a comp is actually run




got one in the garage, it started out as a APA


----------



## DU99 (1/10/10)

i didnt get an actual section..but i will be assisting ..will be good to meet a few of you..


----------



## BrenosBrews (1/10/10)

Siborg said:


> Just got Mark's email. Looks like I'm stewarding cat 17 - famhouse and wild (whatever that is). Should go and read up on the styles to see what I'll be in for.



AKA Witbier, Saison, Biere De Gard, Flanders Red, Flanders Brown, Berliner Weiss, Lambic, Gueuze & Fruit Lambic.

Would love to judge this category but I have a Saison in there.


----------



## brettprevans (1/10/10)

BrenosBrews said:


> AKA Witbier, Saison, Biere De Gard, Flanders Red, Flanders Brown, Berliner Weiss, Lambic, Gueuze & Fruit Lambic.
> 
> Would love to judge this category but I have a Saison in there.


me too. hmmm funnk beers


----------



## Wolfy (1/10/10)

Fourstar said:


> Im not being a hard arse, im just ensuring the entries people PAY for and want correct feedback on get judged correctly. I dont think thats too much to ask for.


It's not too much to ask for, but you're going to be in for a 2 looooong days, hopefully we all feel the same on Sunday evening.


----------



## Siborg (1/10/10)

BrenosBrews said:


> AKA Witbier, Saison, Biere De Gard, Flanders Red, Flanders Brown, Berliner Weiss, Lambic, Gueuze & Fruit Lambic.
> 
> Would love to judge this category but I have a Saison in there.


Cheers. Been flicking through the AABC guidelines at work this morning. I realised that I don't know much about any of these styles so should be a good opportunity to learn about some new beer styles.


----------



## Fourstar (1/10/10)

Wolfy said:


> It's not too much to ask for, but you're going to be in for a 2 looooong days, hopefully we all feel the same on Sunday evening.



Time will tell young grasshopper.


----------



## haysie (1/10/10)

Wolfy said:


> At 7.40am on a Saturday, that hurts.



Are you on the same train? If so see you on the 4th carriage, 4 being a lucky number only.




Siborg said:


> greaaaaat :icon_vomit:
> 
> Still, happy to help out and see how a comp is actually run



Your still alive after drinking my entry on Saturday.

Look forward to seeing everyone, unfortunantly I wont be sticking around after my cat is done so,, good luck to everyone and have a good time!


----------



## Wolfy (2/10/10)

haysie said:


> Are you on the same train? If so see you on the 4th carriage, 4 being a lucky number only.


I was going to be, but Mark was kind and let me sleep in (there were issues with judges and so they are splitting the category over 2 days).


----------



## brettprevans (2/10/10)

Gentlemen start ur palates!


----------



## DU99 (2/10/10)

:kooi:


----------



## grimpanda (2/10/10)

Does anyone know how to go about receiving feedback/scoresheets for vicbrew? I presume they will email/mail them back to us? Cheers


----------



## brendo (2/10/10)

Gabe said:


> Does anyone know how to go about receiving feedback/scoresheets for vicbrew? I presume they will email/mail them back to us? Cheers



They will be sent out after the event - usually via mail.


----------



## DU99 (3/10/10)

well done to the organizers of the vicbrew,top day... :beer:


----------



## brendo (3/10/10)

A great weekend - top work by the VicBrew committee - a very smooth running comp, especially considering the number of enteries!!

Top work to all who ce down and helped out stewarding, judging or other activities!! 

Congrats to all who placed - some great beers in there - look out Nationals cause here come the Vics!!

Cheers

Brendo


----------



## koongara (3/10/10)

when are we expecting the Vicbrew 2010 results? If patience is a virtue I am virtueless


----------



## brett mccluskey (3/10/10)

A great weekend and some great beers.Thanks to all involved.Pale lagers should be eliminated from the guidelines!!! :icon_vomit:


----------



## pk.sax (3/10/10)

It was def great to get involved. I couldn't have imagined how much the comp processed if I had not went to help. And the guys there were all amazing about educating a noob like me


----------



## Barry (3/10/10)

Pale lager can be wonderful and the most difficult. Like St George they are excellent at their best.


----------



## brett mccluskey (3/10/10)

true,very true time for me to put my beer where my mouth is and brew one for next year :chug: thanks to Andy D and Shelley for the assistance with judging and sharing your knowledge


----------



## Siborg (4/10/10)

Was a good day on Sat. Got to try some new beers and get a bit of an insight as to how beer comps are run and beers judged.

"I'd say that this isn't the colour I'd expect for a cherry... its more like rasberry"

"No, rasberry is paler"

Its supposed to be 10 mins per flight, and these guys were arguing about the colour of cherry! 

Nah, seriously it was all good fun and I learnt heaps and it felt good that I got to contribute, at least a little bit, to the running of a beer comp.


----------



## brettprevans (4/10/10)

You talking about Specialty beer flights Simon?


----------



## DU99 (4/10/10)

its was 10mins per entry..some sections had over 20 entries


----------



## Siborg (4/10/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> You talking about Specialty beer flights Simon?


Yeah, it was interesting though. Probably due to the types of beers, a little longer should have been expected.


On a brighter note: Mike Hewes' and my Partial/Coopers Kit Oatmeal Stout that we brewed for Melbourne Brewers "Get Your Kit off" comp scored equal with 1st and just missed out from overall impression. Bloody ripper!


----------



## Bubba Q (4/10/10)

Results have been emailed out. Congrats to all place getters. It would be good to see the judges sheets so I can know where to pick up my game for next time.


----------



## brettprevans (4/10/10)

*Results*
View attachment FullResultsVicBrew2010_v1_1_.pdf


what a pisser. one of my old full extract beers placed higher than another one of my AG recipes. admittedly is was cat 18 so its a mixed bag of beers. 
Im also pissed there isnt enough time to brew a fresher version of my irish red for nats. oh well. 

congrats to all places geters and to all entrants.


----------



## felten (4/10/10)

WOOT! my strong stout got a 2nd place, only my 4th AG, and BIAB no-chill as well. I'm well chuffed. 

also thanks to all the stewards and judges who signed up.


----------



## HoppingMad (4/10/10)

Ye gods. I won.

I get to go brew at Red Duck. My Belgian Golden Strong actually clinched it.

(picks jaw off floor - no emoticon for this one - totally shocked - and an amazing prize)

Well done all who entered, and assisted with this event.

Go Vics at nationals! :beerbang: 

Hopping Angus


----------



## threepwood (4/10/10)

HoppingMad said:


> Ye gods. I won.



Congratulations HoppingMad, awesome work! :super: 

Thanks to all the organisers, judges and stewards. This was my first ever comp (unfortunately I couldn't attend) and I really appreciate all the effort folks put in to make this event happen.

Threepwood


----------



## brendo (4/10/10)

HoppingMad said:


> Ye gods. I won.
> 
> I get to go brew at Red Duck. My Belgian Golden Strong actually clinched it.
> 
> ...



Well done mate - well deserved!!


----------



## Pennywise (4/10/10)

Congrats Angus, you must be chuffed man. I am also chuffed 3rd in Amber & Dark Lager and 3rd in IIPA. My Strong Stout came in as expected, last, but hey, couldn't expect much from a 3 Can and 2 weeks in the bottle :lol: 

Congrats to all who bettered their beers from last year, I feel as though I certainly did, and confirmation was in the numbers. Good job everyone


----------



## mxd (4/10/10)

HoppingMad said:


> Ye gods. I won.
> 
> I get to go brew at Red Duck. My Belgian Golden Strong actually clinched it.
> 
> ...



well done. I heard it was a superb.


----------



## haysie (4/10/10)

Hopefully with the good spread of placegetters (championbrewer 6points) Top work Angus! the numbers will improve re. judging and stewarding. 
Well done everyone!
Well done MXD, winning the American Pale :icon_cheers:


----------



## pk.sax (4/10/10)

ye ye.. yes, we all had a taste  congrats mate.. v awesome


----------



## WarmBeer (4/10/10)

I assume the results sheets get posted out over the next week or so...

Very interested in the feedback, so I can start working on my next attempt.


----------



## mxd (4/10/10)

haysie said:


> Well done MXD, winning the American Pale :icon_cheers:



thanks Haysie, it was a total surprise. I looked for my result 4 times and thought it was lost, it was only when I searched for my name I found it as 1st, had to ring the wife and have a moment to myself


----------



## WarmBeer (4/10/10)

mxd said:


> thanks Haysie, it was a total surprise. I looked for my result 4 times and thought it was lost, it was only when I searched for my name I found it as 1st, had to ring the wife and have a moment to myself


Was this the same batch, or same recipe, as the one you put in the last case swap?

Remember it being a good beer. Wish I'd held on to it so I could tell the wife "try this award winning beer" :beer:


----------



## mxd (4/10/10)

WarmBeer said:


> Was this the same batch, or same recipe, as the one you put in the last case swap?
> 
> Remember it being a good beer. Wish I'd held on to it so I could tell the wife "try this award winning beer" :beer:


 it was iteration 5 of that beer, some changes around lower mash, lots of late hoping, better yeast managent and fermentation


----------



## zebba (4/10/10)

The swap one was a corker. Well done MXD. (and the other winners, whose beers I haven't tried ).


----------



## wakkatoo (4/10/10)

woo hoo. Pretty happy with my results. Best I did was a 6th with the other two smack bang in the middle. As a first ever comp I'll take that. Looking forward to the score sheets to see where I might tweak these ones next time. Noticed some familiar names from the swap that I placed above, so that was nice h34r:


----------



## Wolfy (4/10/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> what a pisser. one of my old full extract beers placed higher than another one of my AG recipes. admittedly is was cat 18 so its a mixed bag of beers.


Cat 18 was lots of ... fun.
Was it your ginger/chilli beer that owes me a new watch?


----------



## pk.sax (4/10/10)

Wolfy said:


> Cat 18 was lots of ... fun.
> Was it your ginger/chilli beer that owes me a new watch?



Is there a story to that mate? haha.. that ginger/chilli sure smelt nice  was a darn gusher too, fun for the steward who poured it from the bottle, hardly managed anything into the bottle


----------



## mxd (5/10/10)

practicalfool said:


> Is there a story to that mate? haha.. that ginger/chilli sure smelt nice  was a darn gusher too, fun for the steward who poured it from the bottle, hardly managed anything into the bottle




I think it was [email protected]'s ginger/chilli, was it a bit of a boy was it


----------



## HoppingMad (5/10/10)

Thanks for all the kind comments guys  

The beer that seems to have done well at show (my Belgian Golden Strong Ale) I've perfecting recipe-wise for two years. 

The beer was entered in VicBrew last year with the same grain bill, mash temps and pretty much identical hopping - and it placed exactly in 
the middle of the field from memory. I think around 12th or 13th.

Seeing that average placing was annoying - I thought it was a pretty good beer, but I read the judges comments carefully and it gave me valuable clues on how to improve it. Using these comments, and a stack of research on the style - I made three minor adjustments that seem to have improved it out of sight. A comp like VicBrew is a great way to get feedback on what you're doing. Passing the beer around at club also made me realise what was going wrong too. If you're chasing a style to get it right, I would say, don't be afraid to get some feedback on it from experienced brewers if you can. It's daunting and brutal at times, but you can learn a great deal from another person's palate. 

To those who didn't go so great this year - I would say if you love a style of beer and enjoy drinking it - don't give up on making it for your next comp regardless of what your judging sheet says, keep making it until you make your best one. Keep perfecting that bastard until all the judges can do is drink it and find very few things to stick a cross against. A tough call I know - but your next batch could be the one. 

Cheers & Beers, 

Hopper.


----------



## Wolfy (5/10/10)

practicalfool said:


> Is there a story to that mate? haha.. that ginger/chilli sure smelt nice  was a darn gusher too, fun for the steward who poured it from the bottle, hardly managed anything into the bottle


Smelled nice, tasted Ok too, was just was unexpectedly ... effervescent.
The only story is that my watch still smells like it since it gushed so much it managed to go 1/2 way up my arms when I opened it.


----------



## brettprevans (5/10/10)

Yeah it was mine mate. 
Crap I just realised why. Fermentation stopped before terminal fg. Which was fine as I was kegging it and it gave it a nice body. But bottling it and sone priming sugar mist have set it off again. Sorry fellas. 

And yeah my dark Belgian was also in cat 18 and it was a full extract beer. One of my last before I went ag. It was great in it's prime. And it ranked better than the chilli Ginger beer.

I entered a few just for fun knowing that they had no chance of winning. This year will be my year for brewing for chimps rather than entering stuff ive just brewed for myself.


----------



## brettprevans (5/10/10)

not quick enough to edit prev post.

although i did take a bottle up to QLD a few months ago and it was fine. so I figured the rest would be ok also. oh well sorry about smelly arms. betetr than them smelling of fish.


----------



## The_Duck (5/10/10)

Hmmm, mediocre placings again, including dead last in one category.

Not discouraged but I guess a bit clueless as to what went wrong. I need to see the score sheets that will hopefully have some intelligible comments and maybe some suggestions.

Previous score sheets in comps have been pretty hit and miss when it comes to comments/suggestions, mostly claiming "temp control" or "sanitation" issues.

Gotta look at brews for BeerFest 2011.

Maybe I should sign up for the tails/4* airforce ?


Bombadier Duck


----------



## Fourstar (5/10/10)

The_Duck said:


> Maybe I should sign up for the tails/4* airforce ?



You obviously didnt see where my hefeweizen placed. :blink: 

Very interested to see what the issue was. I had a bottle to compare with whats in the keg atm and they are near identical. The only diff was higher carbonation in the bottled example. I sure as hell didnt think it deserved a score that low. All i can assume is some serious bottle infection going on in my vicbrew entry. 2 weeks out of the fermenter to comp day so it should have been perfect.

Not to worry, always next year. :icon_cheers:


----------



## WarmBeer (5/10/10)

Fourstar said:


> You obviously didnt see where my hefeweizen placed. :blink:
> 
> Very interested to see what the issue was. I had a bottle to compare with whats in the keg atm and they are near identical. The only diff was higher carbonation in the bottled example. I sure as hell didnt think it deserved a score that low. All i can assume is some serious bottle infection going on in my vicbrew entry. 2 weeks out of the fermenter to comp day so it should have been perfect.
> 
> Not to worry, always next year. :icon_cheers:


Did all four of you guys put in the same Barleywine you brewed together?

If so, an interesting spread on both the scores, as well as the OG recorded.

That strong stout category was pretty fiercely fought, your score of 110 would have placed first in Category 11. Well done.


----------



## brendo (5/10/10)

WarmBeer said:


> Did all four of you guys put in the same Barleywine you brewed together?
> 
> If so, an interesting spread on both the scores, as well as the OG recorded.



yeah we all entered it into the comp... having tasted them all it is an interesting exercise in the contribution the fermentation aspect makes to the finished beer - both in yeast selection and fermentation management.

Will be interesting to see how they fair in future comps as they are relatively young for the style. Round 1 goes to Forustar :beer:


----------



## brettprevans (5/10/10)

WarmBeer said:


> Did all four of you guys put in the same Barleywine you brewed together?
> 
> If so, an interesting spread on both the scores, as well as the OG recorded.
> 
> That strong stout category was pretty fiercely fought, your score of 110 would have placed first in Category 11. Well done.


yup all 4 went in. and yup a big spread. they werent that differant in tasting. 4*'s was kegged and filtered (if i rmember correctly) so it would have improved the aging/taste process a little, but i doubt that they were all so differant to account for such a lareg spread.


----------



## Fourstar (5/10/10)

WarmBeer said:


> Did all four of you guys put in the same Barleywine you brewed together?
> If so, an interesting spread on both the scores, as well as the OG recorded.
> That strong stout category was pretty fiercely fought, your score of 110 would have placed first in Category 11. Well done.



sure was the same. everyone seemed to notice a marginal difference in their OG readings, may be the calibration of our hydro's/refrac. i took both and took a reading at FG with hydro and refrac to confirm abv and OG.

Mine managed a few points higher but i have noticed flavour similarities between mine and Daves particulary. Brendos, slightly different and i havnt touched Bretts so i dont know what his is like. As noted, forthcoming competitions will tell the tale as to who reigns supreme! :icon_cheers: 

as for the stout, yeah it had a good score although it wouldnt necessarily get the same if lumped in the sweet stout category due to some style differences. Cheers for the kudos. :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## The_Duck (5/10/10)

Fourstar said:


> You obviously didnt see where my hefeweizen placed. :blink:
> 
> Very interested to see what the issue was. I had a bottle to compare with whats in the keg atm and they are near identical. The only diff was higher carbonation in the bottled example. I sure as hell didnt think it deserved a score that low. All i can assume is some serious bottle infection going on in my vicbrew entry. 2 weeks out of the fermenter to comp day so it should have been perfect.
> 
> Not to worry, always next year. :icon_cheers:




Thinking back now, that entry was problematic in the fermenter with colour adjustments needed etc. I think I had at least 2 cracks at getting the right colour and also added some hops. Maybe this is reflected in the scoring....

The other one was left as it was and aged well. Considering it was over 13% and I have about a case left, I should hold it over for a few years/comps and see if it changes character.

Duck


----------



## Pennywise (5/10/10)

I just realised that I don't have any bottles left of my IIPA that came 3rd  , Spewin I would have loved to have entered the same beer again


----------



## big78sam (5/10/10)

wakkatoo said:


> woo hoo. Pretty happy with my results. Best I did was a 6th with the other two smack bang in the middle. As a first ever comp I'll take that. Looking forward to the score sheets to see where I might tweak these ones next time. Noticed some familiar names from the swap that I placed above, so that was nice h34r:



I'm the same, first comp and a new brewer so happy with my 6th place in the specialty category for my Rye IPA. This was a bit past its peak as well as some of the hop aroma had started to dissipate. Who would have thought BIAB, no chill could produce a decent beer?  



HoppingMad said:


> I would say if you love a style of beer and enjoy drinking it - don't give up on making it for your next comp regardless of what your judging sheet says, keep making it until you make your best one. Keep perfecting that bastard until all the judges can do is drink it and find very few things to stick a cross against.



I think I'll have to take that advice. Now it's a matter of waiting until the score sheets come back to see what the comments were.


----------



## brett mccluskey (5/10/10)

big78sam said:


> I'm the same, first comp and a new brewer so happy with my 6th place in the specialty category for my Rye IPA. This was a bit past its peak as well as some of the hop aroma had started to dissipate. Who would have thought BIAB, no chill could produce a decent beer?
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'll have to take that advice. Now it's a matter of waiting until the score sheets come back to see what the comments were.


I was one of the judges in specialty and i remember your rye ipa . nice beer and a good effort,congrats,it was deserved :beerbang:


----------



## Wolfy (5/10/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> Crap I just realised why. Fermentation stopped before terminal fg. Which was fine as I was kegging it and it gave it a nice body. But bottling it and sone priming sugar mist have set it off again.


That'd explain it, it was not an infection-type-gusher, so the smell/taste was much nicer than it could have been, it was just .. unexpected.


----------



## Fourstar (5/10/10)

Wolfy said:


> That'd explain it, it was not an infection-type-gusher, so the smell/taste was much nicer than it could have been, it was just .. unexpected.



compared to when i had it lastt ime it was driz-a-bone! (assuming its the same product.)


----------



## brendo (5/10/10)

Pennywise said:


> I just realised that I don't have any bottles left of my IIPA that came 3rd  , Spewin I would have loved to have entered the same beer again



Bummer - have you got something else that fits in the category that you can enter? You do not have to enter the same beer, just something in that category.

If you have nothing to enter - let the Vicbrew comittee know so that they can invite the fourth placed brewer to enter in your place - need to make sure that the Vics are well represented in the Nationals.

Hope you have something you can put in!!

Brendo


----------



## Siborg (5/10/10)

speaking of which: (out of curiosity) when and where is the national comp?


----------



## brendo (5/10/10)

Siborg said:


> speaking of which: (out of curiosity) when and where is the national comp?



Morning of 28/10 - right before ANHC gets going, at William Angliss.

As far as I am aware, I don't think it is an open session - could be wrong.


----------



## Maple (5/10/10)

brendo said:


> Morning of 28/10 - right before ANHC gets going, at William Angliss.
> 
> As far as I am aware, I don't think it is an open session - could be wrong.


It wasn't in 2008, don't imagine that would have changed.


----------



## brettprevans (5/10/10)

Fourstar said:


> compared to when i had it lastt ime it was driz-a-bone! (assuming its the same product.)


shit was it? (dry that is). yeah it was the same batch. i better crack open the 2 remaining bottles as they are glass. the keg still tastes the same so it must have refermented. bloody considering it was fine in QLD. no wonder it didnt score as high as I was expecting. it wouldnt have matched the extra info i sent and the flavours would have been off balance. 

anyways..


----------



## pk.sax (5/10/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> shit was it? (dry that is). yeah it was the same batch. i better crack open the 2 remaining bottles as they are glass. the keg still tastes the same so it must have refermented. bloody considering it was fine in QLD. no wonder it didnt score as high as I was expecting. it wouldnt have matched the extra info i sent and the flavours would have been off balance.
> 
> anyways..



If you will share the recipe, I am sure it would be a big hit at my place! they love bundaberg ginger beer, ginger in their tea.. blah blah... well... I'd love to have a crack at it  If nothing else, it smelt oh so gingery (in a great way).


----------



## brettprevans (5/10/10)

practicalfool said:


> If you will share the recipe, I am sure it would be a big hit at my place! they love bundaberg ginger beer, ginger in their tea.. blah blah... well... I'd love to have a crack at it  If nothing else, it smelt oh so gingery (in a great way).


based on Chappos recipe here - my notes/alterations are here

edit:. just remember that i entered it not as a dry ginger beer but as a mow/med sweet ginger beer. it just didnt turn out that way. it was made during winter and the extra body and sweetness worked a trat. here are my extra entry notes for vicbrew - 

_This is a Ginger beer with Birdseye chilli added to accentuate the ‘burn’ of ginger and cut through the bigger sweeter ginger beer than traditionally made. This is also a winter version of the beer where the gravity has purposely been halted before terminal FG to leave behind some malt sweetness instead of a dry finishing ginger beer. The use of iron bark honey, brown and dark brown sugars also adds to the ‘malt’ depth making it a more full bodied winter ginger beer. 
The beer is made from scratch using 1.6 kilos of fresh ginger, with lemons, bush limes, cinnamon providing the bitterness. The iron bark honey also adds a particular aroma and background flavour that comes from such a strong honey. The higher than normal alcohol content (6%) also contributes to its suitability for cooler weather drinking. 
If an underlying base beer style was needed then 18.2 is still the base style as it’s a vegetable beer (ginger) with added spice (ie chilli)._


----------



## Pennywise (5/10/10)

brendo said:


> Bummer - have you got something else that fits in the category that you can enter? You do not have to enter the same beer, just something in that category.
> 
> If you have nothing to enter - let the Vicbrew comittee know so that they can invite the fourth placed brewer to enter in your place - need to make sure that the Vics are well represented in the Nationals.
> 
> ...




Unfortunatly there is no way I'll get an IPA in, in that time frame, and it still be decent. I'm really pissed with myself because I knew it was a good beer, I just didn't think it was THAT good. Live and learn, always have a few bottles stashed away. I'll send off an e-mail to the comittee and let them know so next spot can enter, we can't have any wasted spots that's for sure. I really can't stop kicking myself. Thanks for the heads up about letting 4th through Brendo, I didn't even think of it :icon_cheers:


----------



## brendo (5/10/10)

Pennywise said:


> Unfortunatly there is no way I'll get an IPA in, in that time frame, and it still be decent. I'm really pissed with myself because I knew it was a good beer, I just didn't think it was THAT good. Live and learn, always have a few bottles stashed away. I'll send off an e-mail to the comittee and let them know so next spot can enter, we can't have any wasted spots that's for sure. I really can't stop kicking myself. Thanks for the heads up about letting 4th through Brendo, I didn't even think of it :icon_cheers:



Damn - lessons learnt for next time. Sorry you miss out, but at least another vic will get a crack. 

Good luck next year and make sure you drink less


----------



## BrenosBrews (5/10/10)

I have one sole bottle left that I was saving to drink while reading the notes on it. Turns out it won 1st in Speciality & now my last bottle is off to the nationals. Oh well. I have plenty of the beer that got 2nd

One last bottle of Saison which got 5th place in Farmhouse/Wild. We won't talk about the others.....

For anyone who is a bit disheartened by low scores don't be. I entered one beer in 2008, an American IPA which came 36th out of 56 with a score of 84, 2009 entered 4 with my best being an American IPA which got 102.5 to get 9th out of 19 in India Pale Ale that. This year it got 9th out of 15 with a score of 96.
The 1st & 2nd placings in speciality were probably in part some luck but it's worth sticking to entering comps to get unbiased feedback. Sometimes the judges sheets are worthless but other times fantastic.

Thanks to the organisers, the judges (espeically the speciality judges), the stewards & everyone who entered. Hope Victoria does well at the AABC!


----------



## haysie (5/10/10)

brendo said:


> Damn - lessons learnt for next time. Sorry you miss out, but at least another vic will get a crack.



I wish there was a better way. I have to give my spot up to a moonlighter :angry:


----------



## haysie (5/10/10)

Fourstar said:


> You obviously didnt see where my hefeweizen placed. :blink:
> 
> Very interested to see what the issue was. I had a bottle to compare with whats in the keg atm and they are near identical. The only diff was higher carbonation in the bottled example. I sure as hell didnt think it deserved a score that low. All i can assume is some serious bottle infection going on in my vicbrew entry. 2 weeks out of the fermenter to comp day so it should have been perfect.
> 
> Not to worry, always next year. :icon_cheers:



That was the strangest spread of scores I have seen. They either loved it 3-4 times or hated it. Some good brewers got a spanking in that one.. me too.

edit, why all the o/g and f/g details? Its not presented to judges so I dont get it?


----------



## manticle (5/10/10)

haysie said:


> I wish there was a better way. I have to give my spot up to a moonlighter :angry:




Something along the lines you have already suggested - host the comp well in advance of the Nats.

Otherwise I guess all entrants should put aside two bottles of everything they enter for Justin.


----------



## koongara (5/10/10)

well **** me first time in Vicbrew and I got 1st in IPA and 3rd in strong stout. Off to the nationals!

Stout will be ok but the IPA is peaking now and there is no way enough time to rebrew. Any ideas - more dry hops?

Cheers to all the judges, big job done by talented people


----------



## brettprevans (6/10/10)

Crap. Just went to have a bottle of my vicbrew Scottish heavy.... Crap it's a RIS! Mislabeled. Hoping I entered the right beer into vicbrew! Lesson to all about labeling properly.


----------



## brendo (6/10/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> Crap. Just went to have a bottle of my vicbrew Scottish heavy.... Crap it's a RIS! Mislabeled. Hoping I entered the right beer into vicbrew! Lesson to all about labeling properly.



We did get a "hoppy Irish Red" entered as a Aust/FES - so if you entered as a RIS then you should have been OK - that was the only beer really out of style in a clear manner.


----------



## brettprevans (6/10/10)

brendo said:


> We did get a "hoppy Irish Red" entered as a Aust/FES - so if you entered as a RIS then you should have been OK - that was the only beer really out of style in a clear manner.


Ahh that's right u did that cat. You'd know you've tasted my Scottish heavy before. Hanging for the svoresheets.


----------



## brendo (6/10/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> Ahh that's right u did that cat. You'd know you've tasted my Scottish heavy before. Hanging for the svoresheets.



Yeah... your Scottish Heavy is pretty good mate.... for a RIS h34r:


----------



## mxd (6/10/10)

brendo said:


> We did get a "hoppy Irish Red" entered as a Aust/FES - so if you entered as a RIS then you should have been OK - that was the only beer really out of style in a clear manner.




I think you also started tasting one of the Bocks before it got bought over to the correct table, hopefully it wasn't the Traditional Bock that was 2nd in the category


----------



## brettprevans (6/10/10)

Fourstar said:


> compared to when i had it lastt ime it was driz-a-bone! (assuming its the same product.)


Ashoka a thread as any to discuss...

Tried the keg of chilli GB... It's dry. Or just lost the sweetness. Fkn weird and i recon no where near as good as it was when it was younger.... Another lesson for young players.... Gb is a young entry...

Brendo... Screw u!


----------



## pk.sax (6/10/10)

mxd said:


> I think you also started tasting one of the Bocks before it got bought over to the correct table, hopefully it wasn't the Traditional Bock that was 2nd in the category


Wha Matt??!! I served all the beers on that table, no mixups for the brown ales as far as I remember. Hmnnnnn. I did serve the pilsner ppl a wrong one (too many poured jugs there at the one point :S) by mistake so I was being EXTRA careful


----------



## mxd (6/10/10)

practicalfool said:


> Wha Matt??!! I served all the beers on that table, no mixups for the brown ales as far as I remember. Hmnnnnn. I did serve the pilsner ppl a wrong one (too many poured jugs there at the one point :S) by mistake so I was being EXTRA careful



I think the pilsner people got a bock, I thought brendo was judging the pilsner ?


----------



## pk.sax (6/10/10)

mxd said:


> I think the pilsner people got a bock, I thought brendo was judging the pilsner ?


lol.. I'm guilty on that count, luckily I was very sober and trying to pour reasonable amounts into glasses.. hehe

No, the talk of Irish and Scottish ales had me start thinking... hmnn.. that was in the browns category.. hmnnnn..


----------



## chadjaja (11/10/10)

When do the judges notes get sent out?


----------



## haysie (14/10/10)

Seems a few people didnt keep any xtra beer (me included) in some categories. I kept 2nds of the beers I thought would go well and didnt bother much for beers I required feedback, as is beer comps,my opinion and Murphys law guess what...... :lol: 
On the flipside I get a gig in pale lager due to Champion Brewer not having any..........
Who else surprised themself and were found wanting for that 2nd tasting?

Good luck all us Vic`s !! :icon_cheers: :beerbang: and hopefully we can give the Canberra boys and the other states a good run for their money.


----------



## Pennywise (14/10/10)

Yes I was quite un-organised, didn't think I'd go so well so now just have the one beer in and it was safely dropped off at G&G today. I actaully didn't drink the last few bottles of my IIPA, I gave one to Manticle who won the lotto and the other went to Jayse who won the Supercoach, so Im glad at least they went to good homes and were (hopefully) enjoyed. Have to admit though, I did _think_ I had a few more left. Good luck everyone in the Nats.


----------



## haysie (14/10/10)

Pennywise said:


> Have to admit though, I did _think_ I had a few more left. Good luck everyone in the Nats.



Thanks for letting me in the door :beerbang:


----------



## Pennywise (14/10/10)

haysie said:


> Thanks for letting me in the door :beerbang:




:angry: Bastard!

:lol: :icon_cheers:


----------



## felten (20/10/10)

Anyone got their judging sheets back yet?


----------



## wakkatoo (20/10/10)

nope, was just thinking about it yesterday actually.


----------



## felten (20/10/10)

Minutes after posting the above, my glass arrived in the mail. But no judging sheet yet.

The glass is awesome though ^_^


----------



## haysie (20/10/10)

Nationals on a Thursday <_< , hmmm no wonder the call has gone out for stewards. Thursday FFS....................

@Pennywise, I missed out on the IPA cat, looong story but not happy about it, just another variable of competition brewing I guess.


----------



## brettprevans (20/10/10)

haysie said:


> Nationals on a Thursday <_< , hmmm no wonder the call has gone out for stewards. Thursday FFS....................
> 
> @Pennywise, I missed out on the IPA cat, looong story but not happy about it, just another variable of competition brewing I guess.


hey if i had of been asked to judge on thursday i would have taken the day off for that.


----------



## Pennywise (20/10/10)

haysie said:


> @Pennywise, I missed out on the IPA cat, looong story but not happy about it, just another variable of competition brewing I guess.




Sorry to hear that Haysie, hope we are better organised next year :icon_cheers:


----------



## haysie (20/10/10)

citymorgue2 said:


> hey if i had of been asked to judge on thursday i would have taken the day off for that.



you can steward....... and drink more.


----------



## brettprevans (20/10/10)

haysie said:


> you can steward....... and drink more.


I'm thinking about it.


----------



## haysie (25/10/10)

I have been told all judging sheets have gone out. I received mine OK today.
Seems to be an emphasis that people need to get involved so please do next year if you can. Its a huge competition as far as state goes let alone the vrs the others @nats. Come on Vic`s you dont want to set them Canbeeera`s on their ass? Of course you do........... so get brewing and get involved.
As a state we probably let ourselves down a little by lack of participation. The organisers in particular Mark Hibberd with his tiresome callup for help was belting his head against the wall. The replay grand final certainly didnt help either.
Thanks all you committee at Vicbrew, a job well done!


----------



## BrenosBrews (25/10/10)

Got mine in the mail all safe and sound.

Can't wait until the AABC/ANHC!


----------



## big78sam (25/10/10)

I got mine as well. My scores were a 37.5, a 37 and a 31. Not that I'm fussed about the differential in scores, it just goes to show how beer is a subjective thing. The feedback was appreciated, lots to work on for next time.

Thanks again to all involved. I'll have to volunteer to steward next year. Damn GF replay ruined any chance of that this year.


----------



## hazard (26/10/10)

Got my score sheets yesterday. Thanks to all the judges for their commentary, there's some good feedback for me that I'm sure wil help my brewing. One thing that stood out for me, and I had 5 beers, was that scoring for each beer was remarkably consistent - so from that I take comfort that the feedback is accurate if 3 judges say the same thing. Its only a problem when ALL 3 judges said my oatmeal stout tasted "solventy - acetone". Not great, but for sure I need to work on this.

Whilst I will (grudgingly) accept feedback on the oatmeal stout, I was somewhat astonished by the feedback on my English Strong Ale. Both judges (I only got 2 score sheets for some reason) both noted brett in the old ale. Now I've toyed with the idea, but never got around to trying out Brettanomyces. And if this was somehow an accidental infection, then surely some of my other beers would have had some Brett infection as well. Anyway, is Brett commonly carried around as an airborne infection? What other vectors are there for it? All I can think is that:
a. Judges coomonly expectb to find breet in English strong ale, so will find it regardless
b. Judges mistook treacle (about 400g) for Brett.

Anyway, don't want to complain, judges and stewards did a lot of hard work so hats off to them.


----------



## WarmBeer (26/10/10)

big78sam said:


> I got mine as well. My scores were a 37.5, a 37 and a 31. Not that I'm fussed about the differential in scores, it just goes to show how beer is a subjective thing. The feedback was appreciated, lots to work on for next time.


I got an interesting spread of scores as well. Having 2 entries in the stout category, I noticed one judge scored particularly harder than the other 2.

For the body component of my Oatmeal stout, I got a 4.5/5, 4/5 and a 2/5. That's a 40-50% proportional difference for the same component of the same beer.

Now, I'm not being critical of the judging, as taste is subjective, and these guys do a fantastic, and voluntary, job. Just wondering, are the scores prepared in isolation, or is it a collaborative effort?


----------



## Pennywise (26/10/10)

I just found 3 bottles of the IIPA I thought I had none left of. Faaarrrrkk!!!! Could have sent it off to the Nats after all :angry:  

Will have to brew another big IPA now for next year


----------



## brendo (26/10/10)

WarmBeer said:


> I got an interesting spread of scores as well. Having 2 entries in the stout category, I noticed one judge scored particularly harder than the other 2.
> 
> For the body component of my Oatmeal stout, I got a 4.5/5, 4/5 and a 2/5. That's a 40-50% proportional difference for the same component of the same beer.
> 
> Now, I'm not being critical of the judging, as taste is subjective, and these guys do a fantastic, and voluntary, job. Just wondering, are the scores prepared in isolation, or is it a collaborative effort?



Typically we judge independently, formulate our opinions and scores and then have a chat - this often revolves around general commentary for the beer and a discussion of score - one to make sure we are in the 7 point spread and the other to try and get some consensus of where it sits and are we being fair. Sometimes the discussion can be pretty robust.

Well at least that is my experience in judging - I am sure it varies depending on who is involved. 

Cheers,

Brendo


----------



## WarmBeer (26/10/10)

brendo said:


> Typically we judge independently, formulate our opinions and scores and then have a chat - this often revolves around general commentary for the beer and a discussion of score - one to make sure we are in the 7 point spread and the other to try and get some consensus of where it sits and are we being fair. Sometimes the discussion can be pretty robust.
> 
> Well at least that is my experience in judging - I am sure it varies depending on who is involved.
> 
> ...


Thanks Brendo. As I said, not being critical, just wondering about the mechanics of it.

A little different to the internal comps we have with BBC, as it's a consensus among all tasters involved.

This is my first comp entry, so will take the advice to heart, and try to come back a little stronger next year.


----------



## mxd (26/10/10)

WarmBeer said:


> Just wondering, are the scores prepared in isolation, or is it a collaborative effort?



That's a bit of both  the scores had to be within a range of 7, an example, each judge does there score, at the "end" they discuss the score, if there within the 7 they may move on, or may do a little adjusting if they feel there needs to be. One of mine had a range from 25 to 32, the others were within 2.5.


----------



## The_Duck (26/10/10)

My sheets turned up in the mail yesterday too.

Nearly every comp I have entered (all 5 including internal club comps) I get a score sheet back saying "infection, check sanitation" etc etc.

The odd thing is that most of my brews or at least the ones fermented as ales go thru the same fermenter as it has an immersion heater setup on it for temp control.

That fermenter would have to be one of the cleanest fermenters around. It gets disassembled, washed, rinsed and then filled with milton solution measured out to the drop.. then a few more for good measure. Then left for 12-48 hours. Then emptied and filled with boiling water. Then emptied and selaed or filled immediately with wort for the next batch.

Maybe my tastebuds are fcked but I cannot taste any infection in my brews. Is there any other "flavours" that can be obtained through fermentation of barley, water, hops, yeast that could resemble what judges seem to think is an infection ?


Duck


----------



## Stuster (26/10/10)

The_Duck said:


> Nearly every comp I have entered (all 5 including internal club comps) I get a score sheet back saying "infection, check sanitation" etc etc.



Duck, if you are getting this feedback consistently, I'd say it's pretty likely you have a problem. It sounds like you are doing the right thing with your fermenter, but what about the rest of your process? What kind of yeast do you use and how to do you use it? (a starter? how?) What kind of brewer are you and how do you prepare the wort? There are many possible issues which can lead to infections. You need to go through the whole process and make sure it's all up to scratch.


----------



## Howlingdog (26/10/10)

Just read through this thread and I ponder this question - do the posters prior to entering a comp pull down a BJCP score sheet of the site and critically score their beer rather than just tasting the beer with a swing here and there? If they did they would surely pick up any faults and have a good idea of how the beer was going to perform. Of course the entered bottle could be totally different from the sample bottle especially if the batch was bottle-conditioned.

When you get your score sheets back you will have your critique in writing rather than relying on a befuddled beery memory of weeks ago.


HD


----------



## haysie (26/10/10)

HowlingDog said:


> Just read through this thread and I ponder this question - do the posters prior to entering a comp pull down a BJCP score sheet of the site and critically score their beer rather than just tasting the beer with a swing here and there? If they did they would surely pick up any faults and have a good idea of how the beer was going to perform. Of course the entered bottle could be totally different from the sample bottle especially if the batch was bottle-conditioned.
> 
> When you get your score sheets back you will have your critique in writing rather than relying on a befuddled beery memory of weeks ago.
> 
> ...




Its a pretty good point HD. i generally critique my beer and as sometimes happens you brew as this but it turns out like that, saying that....having a good idea how the beer will perform can be lets say subjective, inexperienced and in the extreme not entered in the style you entered can make a very good beer very average.
Its very disapointing for brewers to score great at one comp with experienced judges then go to another comp and that beer score poorly by inexperienced judges. Thats brewing comps and its very subjective and there seems be a divergence between participants and participation. All in all is it worth it IMO? I would suggest less comps with an immediate focus on state (Vicbrew), geez thats subjective too. All in all perticipation is there,,,,,, so where do we go?

ps. Improve the crazy specialties scenario. Surely Ryes, Belgians, Fruits, Lambics etc etc shouldnt all be thrown in one basket.


----------



## BrenosBrews (26/10/10)

HowlingDog said:


> Just read through this thread and I ponder this question - do the posters prior to entering a comp pull down a BJCP score sheet of the site and critically score their beer rather than just tasting the beer with a swing here and there? If they did they would surely pick up any faults and have a good idea of how the beer was going to perform. Of course the entered bottle could be totally different from the sample bottle especially if the batch was bottle-conditioned.
> 
> When you get your score sheets back you will have your critique in writing rather than relying on a befuddled beery memory of weeks ago.
> 
> ...



Yep, I do that with my own beers. Then when I get the score sheets back I read the score sheets while drinking the beer. That's if I have any left. I knew a few of mine wouldn't do so good this year but was pretty happy with the results over all.

I bet I can beat you all for biggest spread; originally it was 42, 30, 30. Altered to 39, 32, 32 to be in 7 points. I think one of the judges was lead by the other lower scoring judge, oh well, it still got 5th.


----------



## fcmcg (26/10/10)

WarmBeer said:


> I got an interesting spread of scores as well. Having 2 entries in the stout category, I noticed one judge scored particularly harder than the other 2.
> 
> For the body component of my Oatmeal stout, I got a 4.5/5, 4/5 and a 2/5. That's a 40-50% proportional difference for the same component of the same beer.
> 
> Now, I'm not being critical of the judging, as taste is subjective, and these guys do a fantastic, and voluntary, job. Just wondering, are the scores prepared in isolation, or is it a collaborative effort?


Must have been the oatmeal categpry that caused all the problems.... i Scored 80 with this beer...however...
My beer ( which scored 120 in an internal Westgate comp with 2 BJCP jusges and then took out Westgates Stout Extravaganza Best Stout with 114 ...and then ended up in the AHB AXMAS in July case swap...) came back with comments from one judge saying good oatmeal and the other saying no oatmeal....so i'm guessing i'll take on board their other comments and try and figure out where i went wrong.....hmmmm
Again not being critical , just feeling a tad perplexed.....
Cheers
Ferg


----------



## big78sam (26/10/10)

The_Duck said:


> My sheets turned up in the mail yesterday too.
> 
> Nearly every comp I have entered (all 5 including internal club comps) I get a score sheet back saying "infection, check sanitation" etc etc.
> 
> ...



I'm no expert but I've noticed my beers have a certain "off" flavour to them while in the fermenter. I gave the guys at G&G a taste and they thought it was a mild infection. I had this 3 batches in a row and tipped the first 2. The 3rd I left on the yeast cake for a week or so and the yeast cleaned it up. 

I have read about how you beer can take on "house" flavours. I dont think these brews actually were infected, in the end I put it down to a "house" flavour I get with all light beers I make and I just leave it for the yeast to clean up. I recently had the first beer in ages where the yeast didnt clean this up. It was a lager that took some time to fully attenuate and I may even have underpitched so I put that one down to experience. 

It might be something completely different for you but FWIW that is just my relative noob experience.


----------



## brett mccluskey (26/10/10)

WarmBeer said:


> I got an interesting spread of scores as well. Having 2 entries in the stout category, I noticed one judge scored particularly harder than the other 2.
> 
> For the body component of my Oatmeal stout, I got a 4.5/5, 4/5 and a 2/5. That's a 40-50% proportional difference for the same component of the same beer.
> 
> Now, I'm not being critical of the judging, as taste is subjective, and these guys do a fantastic, and voluntary, job. Just wondering, are the scores prepared in isolation, or is it a collaborative effort?


Each judge SHOULD score in isolation,and always do IMO.The beer is discussed occasionally while being scored,but it's being within 7 points overall that matter to a judge,not what another judge gave some aspect of the beer. After the scores are checked .the beer is discussed then,generally :icon_cheers:


----------



## brendo (26/10/10)

My take on it as both a judge and a participant - entering comps can be a bit of a crap shoot influenced by a lot of factors including who is doing the judging, where in the flight it was judged (what came before it - infection or really top beer), pallate fatigue, yadda yadda yadda. 

As "fair" as we try to make the process, there is still a fair bit of subjectivity involved. Good brewers will often poll well, but if you check the results across many compa it is not uncommon to see resets bookend a category with both top scores and low scores. 

At the end of the day - ask yourself why you are entering. If it is for feedback - great, but take it with a grain of salt and don't be too disheartened. Change things slowly and ask other brewers with experienced palates what they think. Comp feedback is great - but it is only one input point on your way to making a better beer. 

@Duck - bring some to the next meeting along with your scoresheets and get some more feedback. 

Cheers

Brendo


----------



## The_Duck (26/10/10)

Stuster said:


> Duck, if you are getting this feedback consistently, I'd say it's pretty likely you have a problem. It sounds like you are doing the right thing with your fermenter, but what about the rest of your process? What kind of yeast do you use and how to do you use it? (a starter? how?) What kind of brewer are you and how do you prepare the wort? There are many possible issues which can lead to infections. You need to go through the whole process and make sure it's all up to scratch.




Hi Stuster,

From memory, the particular brew that attracted these recent comments was a BIAB that I had to colour adjust after a few days in the fermenter as it was more a pale ale than an english brown. The colour adjustment was mashed for 30 mins and boiled for 10. 

I did a second adjustment using a similar process a few days later.

They are the only things I can think of that are out of whack to my normal process.

Yeast-wise I used a dried yeast that was rehydrated in a container that had been cleaned with boiling water prior to use. Re-hydration was for about 20 mins in a covered container.

Ahhh... screw it... I'm gonna chalk it up to crap beer/change in process. I'll give the fermenter another couple of brews and if there is no change then it will go in the recycling.

Duck


----------



## mxd (26/10/10)

The_Duck said:


> My sheets turned up in the mail yesterday too.
> 
> Nearly every comp I have entered (all 5 including internal club comps) I get a score sheet back saying "infection, check sanitation" etc etc.
> 
> ...



Some of the beers of mine that I "taste" as infected have been more about temp control and yeast health, something to look at ?


----------



## brendo (26/10/10)

The_Duck said:


> Hi Stuster,
> 
> From memory, the particular brew that attracted these recent comments was a BIAB that I had to colour adjust after a few days in the fermenter as it was more a pale ale than an english brown. The colour adjustment was mashed for 30 mins and boiled for 10.
> 
> ...



Hey Duck - you keep referencing boiling water - are you sanitising as well mate?? If not, get yourself some starsan or iodophor...


----------



## bcp (26/10/10)

I put in two beers - one i was pretty happy with (Belgian Golden Strong) & an ESB i knew there was something wrong with but didn't know quite what it was & figured the judges would tell me. Pretty brave, huh. 

The BSGA i got 109.5 - which i was pretty pleased about - as well as a few good tips. My first ever belgian. 
The ESB was rightly punished with a low mark - but got what I paid for - some helpful feedback.

But one of the comments was: 'carbonation a bit low'. But i just came back from the UK, and it has more carbonation than the bitters on the hand pump i was drinking. Is that just an aussie perception or should a bottled version have more carbonation?

I also figured out that when i bought my first bag of malt, i stuck it in the freezer for ages because i didn't have anywhere mouse-proof. Big mistake. The subtle unidentifiable off flavour in my ESB one of the judges mentioned i now _think _is a fridgy taste.


----------



## The_Duck (26/10/10)

brendo said:


> Hey Duck - you keep referencing boiling water - are you sanitising as well mate?? If not, get yourself some starsan or iodophor...




Hi Brendo... yeah I have for a long time been using Milton (sodium hypochlorite) but need to use boiled water as a rinse as Milton is not a "no-rinse" sanitiser.

I now have StarSan available to use.


Duck


----------



## haysie (26/10/10)

Less noise more Vicbrew.


----------



## manticle (26/10/10)

Sodium hyporchlorite is the active ingredient in chlorine bleach no?

Could it be chlorephenols from not rinsing well enough?


----------



## BrenosBrews (26/10/10)

bcp said:


> I put in two beers - one i was pretty happy with (Belgian Golden Strong) & an ESB i knew there was something wrong with but didn't know quite what it was & figured the judges would tell me. Pretty brave, huh.
> 
> The BSGA i got 109.5 - which i was pretty pleased about - as well as a few good tips. My first ever belgian.
> The ESB was rightly punished with a low mark - but got what I paid for - some helpful feedback.
> ...



A bottled ESB should/will have more carbonation than handpumped ESB. But an ESB with a low carbonation, even if bottled, isn't a major issue. Was that the only negative comment?


----------



## brendo (26/10/10)

bcp said:


> But one of the comments was: 'carbonation a bit low'. But i just came back from the UK, and it has more carbonation than the bitters on the hand pump i was drinking. Is that just an aussie perception or should a bottled version have more carbonation?



:icon_offtopic: 

having been to the UK last year and now running some beer engines at home, I can definitely tell you that it affects the way carbonation is received. Bottled versions are typically higher and you have to remember that with cask conditioned ale - the carbonation levels do change depeneding on where it is at in the serving process.


----------



## bcp (26/10/10)

BrenosBrews said:


> A bottled ESB should/will have more carbonation than handpumped ESB. But an ESB with a low carbonation, even if bottled, isn't a major issue. Was that the only negative comment?



No, it was a minor flaw in the overall. There were some good suggestions about mash temps, bitterness etc. Honestly, getting all the constructive feedback was very helpful. Next time i brew it i know what to adjust. Worth every penny of the price of admission.


----------



## felten (26/10/10)

There was an interview with gordon strong on TBN about brewing for competitions, it was interesting to hear him talk about that even if he enters the best beer he can make into a category, he figures he only has a 1/3rd chance to actually place with it because taste and judging is so subjective.

One thing that perplexed me was the comments about head retention, I had 2 negative and 1 positive comments each on 2 diff beers, I thought head retention would be a constant factor. Not that I'm complaining, I'm happy with all the feedback on my beers.


----------



## brett mccluskey (26/10/10)

manticle said:


> Sodium hyporchlorite is the active ingredient in chlorine bleach no?
> 
> Could it be chlorephenols from not rinsing well enough?


Good point.That 'extra dash for good measure' mightn't be such a great idea.Over time it can leech into your fermenter,48 hours is a long time to let it sit IMO.Smell your fermenter when it's dry,it should smell of NOTHING :icon_cheers:


----------



## brettprevans (26/10/10)

As someone who judged and did bjcp I found some of tge scoring sheet comments to be perplexing and in some cases wrong. Others were good.

New pet hate: saying a beer is ok or good but them having no input into how to make it better. Kind of useless comment. They probably aren't going to tell me anything I don't already know but u never know. 

I'm also not sure how 17.5 (oud bruin) gets judged as Flemish red?


----------



## bconnery (27/10/10)

felten said:


> One thing that perplexed me was the comments about head retention, I had 2 negative and 1 positive comments each on 2 diff beers, I thought head retention would be a constant factor.


Not necessarily. Glassware, even whether you got the first or a later pour, and other factors can influence this. 
Personally I've always tried to implement a 'best glass' rule because of this. 

If the same beer is poured into three different glasses and one of them has a good head with good retention then to me it should be marked on this one. 

This does require discussion from the judges for that particular score but I've seen such wildly varying head from the same beer that it seems the best way to me...


----------



## felten (27/10/10)

Do you get docked points for poor head retention? 

I know my stout that got 2 negatives, has a head on it you could float a 50c coin on and stays there for 15 minutes, oh well -_-


----------



## pk.sax (27/10/10)

Might be a bottle and jug thing, I noticed some of the beers poured beautifully from the bottles into the jug and from jug to glass 1 with a nice head but it was difficult to get that head in glasses 2 & 3.


----------



## Fourstar (27/10/10)

practicalfool said:


> Might be a bottle and jug thing, I noticed some of the beers poured beautifully from the bottles into the jug and from jug to glass 1 with a nice head but it was difficult to get that head in glasses 2 & 3.



Thats where you should take the 'retention' part from the jug if its got a head to style in the jug. otherwise if it was poured very very gently and there is no foam in the jug, take the head factor from the glass. The amount of swirling i end up doing i drive off abit of carbonation so this should produce foam regardless, if it doesnt. It probabaly wont for the rest of the time its at the table.

Another thing to note, 'appearance' and 'body' components are easy places for judges to dock points on middle of the road beers. if you make these parts faultless on every beer you enter, its an easy 10 points.

for example if i was presented a bohemian pilsner and it had great 'tight' foam stand, good gold appearance but had chill haze it would loose 1 point. if it had yeast in suspension it would loose 2-2.5 points. if the head was loose, another point would go. all up you could be losing 3.5 points for something thats typically here nor there for beers you'd be serving for yourself. 

That is why the extra steps taken of cold conditioning, polyclar, gelatine and/or filtration are important for majority of styles.


----------



## threepwood (28/10/10)

This years VicBrew was my first ever comp and I wasn't sure what to expect in terms of criticism or praise from the judges. I was absolutely astounded by the great level of feedback that the judges provided, pretty much across the board there was constructive feedback. What I considered my good beers got pluses & minuses and advice for improvement and guess what, so did my bad beers. Even my worst beer in the comp received constructive feedback. Nowhere, good or bad beers, did I see any half-arsed judging attempt or overly critical comment. As a novice brewer I find this advice invaluable and if I take it on balance then I believe it will help me to improve my quality. 

With so many entries and so many beers to taste I can imaging that judging can be a bit of a trial and that it would be easy to get into the habit of ticking a box and moving on however pretty much all of you judges have something valuable to say on all the beer you judge. Well done guys; I'm well impressed. Thanks for taking on the job.


----------



## Pennywise (29/10/10)

My sheets arived yesterday, thanks heaps to those who chipped in to make the event possible. I was really impressed with the feedback from both my placings. Was supprised to have one BJCP judge say my Cal Common was the best beer they've had in years :kooi: Whoohoo. Some constructive critisism about my IIPA was well recieved and I will be sitting down with a now found bottle I had left over, and nitpicking it again with the notes in front of me, although there were some points I do disagree with, as someone said previously, beer is a subjective thing so what works for some wont always work for others.

Lastly, I appologise to the 3 poor souls that were forced to put my 3can/rushjob/coles clearance Stout in their mouths, but I really wanted to know what you boys though of such things, and I agree. But next year you will be getting another so ner. The comments made were hilarious though, and I suppose it can only get better :unsure:


----------

